# Digg it! Stumble it! Comment upon it! Help your fellow authors get the word out!



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

UPDATE: Please see  this thread for an organized effort to maximize our exposure and minimize our annoyingness. 

****

This thread is designed to help each of us get the word out about our latest and greatest blog review, interview and guest post. It's easy to do and if we help each other, we all win.

Here's what you can do:

1.	Sign up with  Digg,  StumbleUpon,  Facebook and  Twitter. (There are others, but those are good to start with.) They're all free and easy to do.
2.	When a fellow author posts to this thread. Go to the linked page and do one or more of the following:
a.	Comment - This helps the author and the blogger.
b.	Share it - Digg, Stumble, Facebook or Tweet the post.
3.	Post your own links.

It's really that simple. No one has to do all things for all links, but help out when you can and others will return the favor.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I'll start. I have a guest blog post today on What Book Is That? I'd love some love for it. 

http://www.whatbookisthat.com/2011/01/off-path-guest-post-by-monique-martin.html


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Monique said:


> I'll start. I have a guest blog post today on What Book Is That? I'd love some love for it.
> 
> http://www.whatbookisthat.com/2011/01/off-path-guest-post-by-monique-martin.html


Tweeted it.

Are you good at explaining Digg and StumbleUpon? I've never used them.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Monique said:


> I'll start. I have a guest blog post today on What Book Is That? I'd love some love for it.
> 
> http://www.whatbookisthat.com/2011/01/off-path-guest-post-by-monique-martin.html


I've created a bit.ly short URL for this if you want to use it: http://bit.ly/gtYRQU

(Tweeted, digged and commented!)

P.S. I have a couple of links on Digg.com if you care to Digg them: 
http://fantasyauthor.blogspot.com/2011/01/top-four-of-2010.html
http://digg.com/story/r/genetically_engineered_humans_to_help_fight_diseases


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks, KC! 

Moses, it's pretty easy. Most blogs have the "share" for both Digg and StumbleUpon built in. Basically, what you're doing is submitting the URL to Digg or StumbleUpon for inclusion. It gets indexed and others can see it and vote it. If the link has already been submitted you just have to "digg" it (meaning you liked it) or give it the thumbs up (StumbleUpon). The more diggs and positive votes the higher the link is displayed on the site.

Both are social bookmarking sites. They use folksonomy (tags and keywords) to organize content. Members can see what's hot and interesting in areas their interested in. I believe you can use your facebook login for both sites, which makes it super easy.

Does that help at all?


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Monique said:


> Thanks, KC!
> 
> Moses, it's pretty easy. Most blogs have the "share" for both Digg and StumbleUpon built in. Basically, what you're doing is submitting the URL to Digg or StumbleUpon for inclusion. It gets indexed and others can see it and vote it. If the link has already been submitted you just have to "digg" it (meaning you liked it) or give it the thumbs up (StumbleUpon). The more diggs and positive votes the higher the link is displayed on the site.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. Thanks.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I think this is a great idea, Monique. I commented and tweeted and I'll see if I can Facebook, stumble upon and Digg.

Here's mine--a review on Daily Cheap Reads: http://dailycheapreads.com/category/book-reviews/


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I'll Digg, Stumble, Mixx, Delicious, tweet all of yours (once I get to my personal computer)

Since I have a sale going on for my novels, I'd like this post on my blog sent across the net
http://cliff1974.wordpress.com/2011/01/10/99-sale-for-my-novels/

Thanks


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Great Idea, I have retweeted all of the above links.

My link: Book Critic Alan Caruba strongly recommends _Falling Star_

http://bookviewsbyalancaruba.blogspot.com/2010/11/bookviews-december-2010.html


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Wonderful. Thank you all for the support!

I've been digging, tweeting and stumbling. And it really shows how important it is as a blogger to make it easy for your work to be shared. The easier it is, the more people will do it and everyone benefits.

If the link you post here doesn't have the share icons and you want a tweet, it's great to make a tiny url or tweet it yourself and provide the text here.

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Monique said:


> Wonderful. Thank you all for the support!
> 
> I've been digging, tweeting and stumbling. And it really shows how important it is as a blogger to make it easy for your work to be shared. The easier it is, the more people will do it and everyone benefits.
> 
> ...


Monique, I love it! Tweeted and Facebooked. By the way, you taught me a new word!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Folksonomy

I'm writing up a post on bookPumper. Viva la Indies!

Paul


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Fun Monique!  Although I did get lost on the Digg and Stumble stuff - I'm slow.  Don't worry about me.  I'll teach myself in due time.    Tweeted those in the meantime.  I'll stop by tomorrow with a link to tweet.  Great idea.

Karen


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

@ Paul - Groovy. Thanks for that. And for catching my typo (now corrected), but not saying anything. 

@ Karen - Digg is easier than StumbleUpon at first. Tweeting is always good!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Monique said:


> @ Paul - Groovy. Thanks for that. And for catching my typo (now corrected), but not saying anything.


You are one classy Lady. By the way, posted:

http://bookpumper.com/2011/01/authors-helping-authors/

Paul


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you, Paul.

Now, I'm a shimmering, glowing star in the indie firmament.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Monique said:


> Thank you, Paul.
> 
> Now, I'm a shimmering, glowing star in the indie firmament.


LOL! Absolutely. Long live the Indies. 

Paul


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Tweeted. =) Hope you get AMAZING results. Wishing you the absolute best!


----------



## Scott Neumyer (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm working on tweeting, sharing, stumbling, etc all the previous links!

If anyone's in the mood, I'd love to spread the word about the glowing review that BookDads.com gave my book!

http://bookdads.com/book-review/book-review-jimmy-stones-ghost-town/


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

This post got me thinking....

Check out my thought here. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,48836.0.html

Let me know what you think.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I tweeted your guest blog post, Monique.

I'm happy to help out with this, but I have to limit what I send out or my posting will start to look like a wall of spam, and I don't want that. For now I'll stick to interviews of indie authors and special articles, but not book reviews, because those will quickly become overwhelming.

How will we all hook up on Digg? Here's my new Digg Profile. <-- follow me there

Could everyone post links to their Digg profiles so I can link up with you?


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Here's a link to the article where Monique submitted it to Digg. You can digg it HERE.

Here's a link to Digg Profile: Monique Martin


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks, Joe. And thanks for posting the Digg profiles.

Everyone should, of course, do what they're comfortable with. We all have to strike a balance between promotion and spam. 

I wonder about Jerry's idea. I think there does need to be some planning, scheduling or organization beyond this thread's free-for-all format. We don't want to flood our followers and friends with too much.


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

I didn't want to hijack your thread, Monique. =) Sorry if I caused any confusion. I think what you've said is ABSOLUTELY correct. If we can help each other (without slipping into cheezy marketeering/spamming), we could really help each other. The only way I know to prevent the "spam" effect is to post/tweet/etc items that add real value to our followers.

If we are positing about an event or major milestone ("Hey! One of my friends was awarded the HoobieWhatie award from hoobiewhatie.com. I'm so happy for them. http://short.url/123456") then it doesn't take much time, adds value to our followers, adds a value to our books, and creates an expanded following where we can leverage a much greater circle of influence. It's a win-win... or am I missing something? I usually do miss something, so I'd rather know now if I am. =)


----------



## Free books for Kindle (Jan 8, 2010)

Monique and Joseph: I've started following you on Digg and dugg your most recent 5-10 stories. 
Stumbled a couple of the other posts

My profile is here: http://digg.com/greencat

Here's what I'm happy to do.

Give the thumbs up to any previously submitted link on Stumbleupon
Digg any link (please link to profile)
I'll take guest posts on my blog (must be topics of interest to people who like free kindle books)
If you tag your book kindle - a selection of them will automatically appear on my twitter account. (if anyone else wants to do this- let me know and I'll put some instructions together - you can set the frequency)
I will occasionally tweet stuff - but my twitter account is high traffic already

One way to do this - might be to have the first post updated each day with the links to digg, stumble, tweet etc. Then others can post their own links in the thread for promotion and the rest of us can easily see what to promote each day?

All this said, it would be great to have promotion love for a giveaway I'm doing of one of Stacy's books:

http://ereader-freebies.blogspot.com/2011/01/kindle-book-giveaway-3-copies-of-murder.html

and this:
http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/2010/12/holiday-ebook-buying-guide.html


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

I try not to overwhelm my twitter/FB followers, so my plan for this is to tweet and or FB these posted links here and there throughout the day.  What I like about this, is that I have a singular place to come to and find out who to help out.    At least, I hope it helps!

Karen


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

A great post and can be really helpful.  I'm not going to add a link at the moment becuase I haven't had sufficient time to go back and do everyone on here. I am on twitter as jacodypress and I'll try to find everyone at some point.  I retweet authors, blog posts and comment and share on Sunday samples. 


Linda


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

JoeMitchell said:


> Could everyone post links to their Digg profiles so I can link up with you?


I'm kcmay on Digg. Real original, huh? http://www.digg.com/kcmay


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

kcmay said:


> I'm kcmay on Digg. Real original, huh? http://www.digg.com/kcmay


Followed! Here's me:

http://digg.com/bookpumper

Paul


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Another place I've found VERY effective for finding new readers: Facebook's Amazon Kindle page, and to a lesser extent, the nook page. There are people getting new ereaders every day who are excited to find new books to read.

We can only advertise our books for sale once a week (though they are more lax if you're giving away free copies), but we can go on there and recommend someone else's book. People do that all the time! So if you've read an indie book and genuinely like it, consider posting about it on FB.


----------



## Vicki Keire (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok, I'm really new to all this, but as I posted in the tagging thread yesterday, I've been truly amazed at how supportive KindleBoards is and how effective.
Since my book is roughly two weeks old, I am having to take all of this in small steps.
Monique- I'm going to tweet your blog right now because Twitter is the only thing I'm signed up for.
I'll look into signing up for Digg and the other sites you've mentioned.
I want to kick myself for not promoting on FB's Kindle page already. I'll do that for myself and other writers, since I pretty much read only Indie writers these days anyway. 
I will report back when I have blogs/reviews to tweet, etc about.
Make sense? I hope so. There's so much to learn. I have to remember to take this in small bites, or it would be easy to do all marketing and no writing. 
Thanks, Monique, for the idea.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

I just signed up for Digg.http://digg.com/ChristopherBunn
Completely clueless, but happy to learn and help out.

So...where to, General?


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Hahahaha! To illustrate my point, I posted about Monique's book on the Kindle FB page and it resulted in at least one sale. At the very least, people will go and look at it.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Christopher Bunn said:


> I just signed up for Digg.http://digg.com/ChristopherBunn
> Completely clueless, but happy to learn and help out.
> 
> So...where to, General?


Sort of like Twitter, you follow people, then click the Digg button beside the articles they post. If you paste in a link that's already been posted, it'll bring it up and you can Digg it.

As a Digg noob, that's as far as I've gotten.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

kcmay said:


> Hahahaha! To illustrate my point, I posted about Monique's book on the Kindle FB page and it resulted in at least one sale. At the very least, people will go and look at it.


Great idea. We can introduce a whole bunch of new Kindlers to great Indie Authors.

Paul


----------



## Free books for Kindle (Jan 8, 2010)

OK - I've followed everyone on this thread who posted a digg profile:

http://digg.com/greencat

And dugg everything in sight!

I am finding Digg a little confusing. Seems to have changed a bit since I last used it in earnest.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

kcmay said:


> Hahahaha! To illustrate my point, I posted about Monique's book on the Kindle FB page and it resulted in at least one sale. At the very least, people will go and look at it.


Wow! How cool. Thank you, KC!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

kcmay said:


> Sort of like Twitter, you follow people, then click the Digg button beside the articles they post. If you paste in a link that's already been posted, it'll bring it up and you can Digg it.
> 
> As a Digg noob, that's as far as I've gotten.


Those are the basics. Once a link has been submitted all you have to do is "digg it", ya dig?


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Monique said:


> Those are the basics. Once a link has been submitted all you have to do is "digg it", ya dig?


Ah, okay. Small CFL lightbulb has flickered on.

Might be cool to have a central post somewhere (on this thread? or a new thread titled "DIGG!") that compiles everyone's Digg url?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I've tweeted and commented where I could. Digg is a foreign language to me but I'll work on it.

Great idea Monique.


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm featured on Spalding's Racket today if anyone wants to tweet/FB/digg or anything else! Thanks 

The featured book is _Take the Monkeys and Run_

http://tinyurl.com/65b28dj

Karen


----------



## Free books for Kindle (Jan 8, 2010)

Dugg it, Karen.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Dugg it and commented.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

For all Ye Diggers. I just dug a review of my own little book, The Hawk And His Boy. http://digg.com/ChristopherBunn
Gah...it feels very odd to be blowing the horn for myself. Oh well.


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

I've tweeted, dug, facebooked, or left comments on most or all of these. Like others said, I don't want to pile too much in one place.

I set up a digg account: http://digg.com/aboutbooks Hmm. Boring Name.

Can I get this post mentioned: http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/01/finlairig-in-sidebar.html

It's perfectly okay to submit some of our spotlights and features from previous months for others to tweet, isn't it? I had a big blog tour in September and October and would love to draw some attention back to those stops.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's my Digg: http://digg.com/cliff1974
I'll post my other bookmark profiles when I get home on Sunday. I'm using a relative's computer that has none of my bookmarked sites, and is practically dial-up..


----------



## Free books for Kindle (Jan 8, 2010)

Round up of diggers so far:

http://digg.com/cliff1974
http://digg.com/aboutbooks
http://digg.com/ChristopherBunn
http://digg.com/greencat
http://digg.com/bookpumper
http://digg.com/kcmay
http://digg.com/teckbanner
http://digg.com/valjean131

Want to take part? Add your profile to the list, start following everyone else and start digging the stuff they post.


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Can I get tweets, etc. on this review? Thank you!

http://sharonsgardenofbookreviews.blogspot.com/2010/09/blue-bells-of-scotland-by-laura-vosika.html

I'm at work all day with no internet connection, so I'll check back this evening for who's requested tweets today.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

harpwriter said:


> Can I get tweets, etc. on this review? Thank you!
> 
> http://sharonsgardenofbookreviews.blogspot.com/2010/09/blue-bells-of-scotland-by-laura-vosika.html
> 
> I'm at work all day with no internet connection, so I'll check back this evening for who's requested tweets today.


Tweeted.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I finally got on Digg. Please follow. I'm following the rest of you who have posted your information.

http://digg.com/lcevans49


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you.  I will return the favor, but my computer is acting up, so I have to reboot, but I will get to it tonight.


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted.


Thanks, Gertie, and Sibel, you are re-tweeted.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Retweeted your tweets. And am following all who have posted their digg profiles and have dugg recent submissions.


----------



## Free books for Kindle (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi gang,

I would be great to get some social media love on this post:

Get your Valentine's Day message in a book:
http://ereader-freebies.blogspot.com/2011/01/kindle-book-giveaway-get-your.html


----------



## Free books for Kindle (Jan 8, 2010)

Dugg it for you, Sibel


----------



## sportourer1s (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.digg.com/sportourer1


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Followed, dugg and tweeted.


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

free books, sportourer, and sibel, dug and tweeted.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Digdugged all. That was a fun game.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

How about a little comment love for Jerry?

http://bookpumper.com/2011/01/got-death/

PS: The book is amazing.

Paul


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Dugg, Paul. 

I've got request for a digg:

http://crazy-bookworm.blogspot.com/2011/01/out-of-time-by-monique-martin-mini.html


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Monique said:


> Dugg, Paul.
> 
> I've got request for a digg:
> 
> http://crazy-bookworm.blogspot.com/2011/01/out-of-time-by-monique-martin-mini.html


Thanks!

Dugg and tweeted. ;-)

Paul


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome sauce!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Tweeted, dugg and commented. 

Oh btw, I used this short URL for the tweet: http://bit.ly/dNUM4b feel free to reuse it.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you, KC! What was the event you were going to pub on the other thread? Post it here!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Heh. It was my shameless plug about having been named in the top 15. I figured that it's "news" until the end of January. Then it'd be "so last year." 

The Venom of Vipers was named one of the top 15 reads of 2010 by reviewer Robert Duperre on his blog The Journal of Always. http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/12/top-15-books-of-2010.html


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Groovy. I had already dugg it, so I tweeted it.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Tweeted, KC. =)


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

All dug!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I just got the most wonderful review of Kinshield at http://www.darkissreads.com/2011/01/kinshield-legacy-by-k-c-may.html and would appreciate Digging, comments and/or tweets. I made a short URL for twitter: http://bit.ly/eDaMH3

Here's my tweet:
"K.C.May will sit comfortably beside David Eddings, Raymond E. Feist and Stephen Donaldson." http://bit.ly/eDaMH3 #bookreview #ebook #kindle
if anyone cares to RT. 
Thanks! (woot!!)


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I've been tweeting and digging, and occasionally stumbling...  

I wish I had something of mine for people to Digg and Tweet, other than doing the same blog posts endlessly...


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks, Cliff!


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Here is my post about Book of the Day and my January sale: http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/01/kb-book-of-day-sale-giveaway-upcoming.html

Can it please be tweeted, dug, stumbled, and/or facebooked? Thanks.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

kcmay said:


> Thanks, Cliff!


LOL you're welcome


----------



## Free books for Kindle (Jan 8, 2010)

Be great to get either (or both) of these out there:

http://ereader-freebies.blogspot.com/2011/01/kindle-book-giveaway-sugar-spice-crime.html
http://ereader-freebies.blogspot.com/2011/01/why-you-should-read-moonstone-by-wilkie.html

Gotcha dug, harpwriter.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Dugg, tweeted, liked and such.


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Ah, how technology changes our meanings!  Thanks for getting in your diggs!    I'm getting lots more traffic than normal to my blog.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'll also promote you here:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/BookPumper-The-Kindle-Revolution/184192128268508?v=wall

In addition to Digg and Twitter. 

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

sibelhodge said:


> Tweeted everyone so far. If anyone wants to do my new release, it's here...
> 
> http://www.sibelhodge.com/my-blog/my-perfect-wedding-is-now-available-in-various-ebook-formats-
> 
> Thanks!


Tweeted, facebooked, and dugg. ;-)

Paul


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd appreciate a Digg, tweet, FB comment, etc. about The Kinshield Legacy being featured as Book of the Day at The Journal of Always: http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2011/01/joa-book-of-day-kinshield-legacy.html
Here's a short URL for tweeting: http://bit.ly/fie73k

Thanks!!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Done did my digging and tweeting and such.


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Tweeted it.
> 
> Are you good at explaining Digg and StumbleUpon? I've never used them.


Great thread Monique!

Moses, I can tell you that Digg is pretty awesome for site hits. It hasn't translated to massive sales figures for me, but I get a crazy amount of hits from there.

I am following you now on Digg Monique, and I'll follow anyone else and Digg you as well
This is my Digg page:
http://digg.com/WLK


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Tweeted, dug.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm also posting about your books and interviews here:

http://www.facebook.com/kindle

Bunch of people interested in Kindle ebooks there. ;-)

Paul


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks, Paul. They don't let you promote your own book more than once a week, but I whenever I can I mention indie books I'm reading or have read. I still haven't figured out if you can mention each of your books once a week, or only one book a week. I think I'll ask. Also, if I see an indie promoting, I like their post or comment.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

LCEvans said:


> Thanks, Paul. They don't let you promote your own book more than once a week, but I whenever I can I mention indie books I'm reading or have read. I still haven't figured out if you can mention each of your books once a week, or only one book a week. I think I'll ask. Also, if I see an indie promoting, I like their post or comment.


Hey Linda, awesome. I see you posting there. It looks like they've gained 25,000 more fans in a few days. Yikes! 

Paul


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Any author not posting their weekly allotment of ads on the Kindle FB page is missing out on potentially thousands of readers. There are over a half-million fans now, and these people are actively posting and reading the fan page. Seriously. Doo eeeet.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

kcmay said:


> Any author not posting their weekly allotment of ads on the Kindle FB page is missing out on potentially thousands of readers. There are over a half-million fans now, and these people are actively posting and reading the fan page. Seriously. Doo eeeet.


I'm skeered. How do you do it?


----------



## J.K. Arauz (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm a huge Stumbleupon user and I noticed that no one else even has an account! I've submitted the links posted in this thread, though I highly recommend others getting accounts because SU has Facebook beat on social networking traffic.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Just create a shortish post to introduce your book. Since we're not supposed to do promo here, I'll post a modified version of something I might post. 



> "Wow. I was hooked in the first chapter and had trouble putting the book down to sleep last night. ... I cringed, I delighted, I was completely and utterly engaged." --GraceK
> 
> The Title of My book was named The Best Book Ever by So-and-So of thisurl.com. This heroic fantasy has a 5-star average rating on Amazon.com out of 1241 reviews.
> 
> ...


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

J.K. Arauz said:


> I'm a huge Stumbleupon user and I noticed that no one else even has an account! I've submitted the links posted in this thread, though I highly recommend others getting accounts because SU has Facebook beat on social networking traffic.


I've only recently stumbled upon StumbleUpon, so I don't know how to use it. Got any tips?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Eep. I did it!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I didn't see your 'ad' post. Did it scroll off the first page already?!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Probably. It moves fast there.


----------



## J.K. Arauz (Jan 10, 2011)

kcmay said:


> I've only recently stumbled upon StumbleUpon, so I don't know how to use it. Got any tips?


Yes! I try to convince everyone to use SU because it really is great once you get the hang of it!

You'll start off with the added toolbar at the top of your browser. The SU toolbar is shown below.










The *red arrow* is your navigation button. Every time you hit it, it will take you to a website you've indicated you're interested in (if you indicated you like cooking, SU will send you to cooking/recipe/baking/food sites and so on in that fashion). The *blue arrow* is important. If you like a site/page, hit "I like it!" so that SU knows that to continue to show you pages that are similar. If out of the blue you sudden hit that button for a paranormal blog, it will test the waters with you (so to speak) and throw in paranormal sites at you every once in a while. The *pink arrow* is just as important. If SU takes you to a site you don't like, tell it by giving that site a thumbs down. This way it knows not to show you similar sites. And as you can see on the drop down menu, you can specify the reason you thumbed it down. And finally, the *green arrow* will take you to the info/stats page made for the site/page you're viewing.

This is that info/stats page.

The *blue arrow* indicates how many people have stumbled to that page/site using SU. The *pink arrow* will show you similar sites if you want more of that subject. The *green arrow* allows you to report if a page/site is misclassified. This is important if someone's "liked" something of yours but they labeled it wrong. You have the opportunity to correct it there. And the *red arro*w is the review section. You can always simply thumbs up a page/site without leaving a review OR you can thumbs up it now and review later. If you highlight your name, it will show you the "edit" and "delete" options to do this. In the edit part, you can add your review and tags.

Finally, if you discover a new page/site, that means no one has added it to SU yet and you're the first. This window will pop up. It lets you add tags, a review. However, like I mentioned above, if you don't want to add a review, tags, or you're saving that for later, hit the Quick Submit tab indicated by the *red arrow* and the page will change to the screen that's in the box on the right. You just hit "Yes Submit" and it's in SU. You can always go back to add information through the info/stats page.

Again, I highly recommend everyone gets an SU if you're using Firefox. Not only is it a great way to potentially get page views, it'll send you to a lot of neat websites you've never knew before.


----------



## James Roy Daley (Dec 10, 2010)

Here's one on Digg:

http://digg.com/news/entertainment/books_of_the_dead_press_matt_hults_book_husk_is_now_on_amazon


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

James Roy Daley said:


> Here's one on Digg:
> 
> http://digg.com/news/entertainment/books_of_the_dead_press_matt_hults_book_husk_is_now_on_amazon


Tweeted, dugg, facebooked, and followed. ;-)

Paul


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Great tutorial, JK!

I've got another linky to add the to the cyber pile:

http://booksandneedlepoint.blogspot.com/2011/01/out-of-time-by-monique-martin-e-book.html

All help is appreciated.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Monique said:


> Great tutorial, JK!
> 
> I've got another linky to add the to the cyber pile:
> 
> ...


Gotchya! ;-)

Paul


----------



## James Roy Daley (Dec 10, 2010)

Maybe this is better? My Digg page... http://digg.com/jamesroydaley


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you, Paul.  

Following you now, James. 

And did a little digging too.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm Sherlock221b on SU.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

James Roy Daley said:


> Maybe this is better? My Digg page... http://digg.com/jamesroydaley


Followed and dugg!

P.S. I'm rottlover on SU


----------



## Free books for Kindle (Jan 8, 2010)

OK I have been silently catching up on the digging all week (trying to stay off this board a little - it was getting too addictive!)

Will have a look at stumbleupon at the weekend (used to have an account sometime)


----------



## Free books for Kindle (Jan 8, 2010)

Sibel - your link isn't working.

I think you need to shorten this:

http://www.thefrugalereader.com/2011/01/fourteen-days-later-sibel-hodge-499.html

I got this link dugg for you.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

This one isn't mine, but I'd love it if y'all would give it some love. 

http://failingtest.blogspot.com/2011/01/self-righteousness-and-decline-of.html

I've dugg and tweeted it.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Sibel and Monique, dugg, facebooked, and tweeted. ;-)

Paul


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Dugg, stumbled & tweeted


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Digging.

Question: what are the specific benefits of digging? I should've asked this a long time ago...


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Christopher Bunn said:


> Digging.
> 
> Question: what are the specific benefits of digging? I should've asked this a long time ago...


Basically, traffic to your blog, your book's sales page, etc. And sometimes a Digg will get a bunch of votes and be pulled onto the homepage of Digg, which means a whole bunch more traffic.

http://www.invesp.com/blog/breaking-the-digg-code

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

sibelhodge said:


> All up to date. Hmm, not sure why my link didn't work!
> 
> Any love for this would be appreciated: https://sites.google.com/site/indiehof/ It's the new Indie Hall of Fame site.
> 
> Thanks


Loved! ;-)

Paul


----------



## Free books for Kindle (Jan 8, 2010)

It would be great if you could get social for this:

http://ereader-freebies.blogspot.com/2011/01/kindle-book-giveaway-25-copies-of.html

Sibel - I have dug your link above.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I would appreciate some Diggs, Stumbles, Tweets, etc for this URL today: http://kindleinthewind.blogspot.com/2011/01/kinshield-legacy-by-kc-may.html

#kindle #ebook heroic #fantasy #novel The Kinshield Legacy is featured on Kindle in the Wind! http://www.tinyurl.com/4l4gws7

Thanks!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Dugg, stumbled and tweeted!


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

I fb'd a few but I will wait till
I get home to make a digg account.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

As a way of cross promotion, and with the incredible support of 11 other KB authors, I'm hosting a launch contest over at the Book Bazaar. It would be fantastic if everyone could participate and get the word out.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,50055.msg863488.html#msg863488


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Tweeted and Dugg!
New #fantasy #novel by best-selling author Valmore Daniels! http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,50055.msg863488.html


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Phew. I've been digging and tweeting, but can't get them all in one fell swoop. Don't want to spam followers with too much pimping of the same peeps in such a short time span.

Will try to circle back and tweet later in the week some that I missed.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I've Dugg the following link: http://www.simon-royle.com/2011/01/26/indieview-with-k-c-may-author-of-venom-of-vipers/
Would appreciate any additional diggs, tweets, stumbles and comments on the interview itself.  THANKS!!

Here's a short URL: http://bit.ly/fbeXlb


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I made the rounds. Will retweet, etc. later.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Dugg, tweeted, stumbled and commented, KC. Great interview!

I'd love some love for my review from Kindle Obsessed if anyone would be willing.

http://www.kindleobsessed.com/book-rants/say-hello-to-my-little-friend/


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Monique said:


> Dugg, tweeted, stumbled and commented, KC. Great interview!
> 
> I'd love some love for my review from Kindle Obsessed if anyone would be willing.
> 
> http://www.kindleobsessed.com/book-rants/say-hello-to-my-little-friend/


tweeted


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Dugg, stumbled, and tweeted!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks so much, Valmore & KC!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Dugg, facebooked, tweeted. 

By the way, if you'd like to re-tweet:

http://twitter.com/bookPumper

Paul


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks, Paul!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Monique said:


> Thanks, Paul!


Welcome. 

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

How about a dash of love for Michelle?

http://bookpumper.com/2011/01/blood-drug/

Paul


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Paul J Coleman said:


> How about a dash of love for Michelle?
> 
> http://bookpumper.com/2011/01/blood-drug/
> 
> Paul


retweeted


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Valmore Daniels said:


> retweeted


I thank you kindly. ;-)

Paul


----------



## Free books for Kindle (Jan 8, 2010)

I have dugg all of the stories from the last few pages:

http://digg.com/greencat


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Free books for Kindle said:


> I have dugg all of the stories from the last few pages:
> 
> http://digg.com/greencat


I just dug everything you dug in the past few days.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

sibelhodge said:


> Done!


Thanks Sibel!

Paul


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

JM Pierce is offering to give away 18 copies of his awesome novel Failing Test - just for posting here - http://bit.ly/dQdhib

Can we help spread the word? I twittered, and now I'm heading over to Facebook to relay the message.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Valmore Daniels said:


> JM Pierce is offering to give away 18 copies of his awesome novel Failing Test - just for posting here - http://bit.ly/dQdhib
> 
> Can we help spread the word? I twittered, and now I'm heading over to Facebook to relay the message.


Tweeted, dugg, and posted on Kindle's Facebook page. ;-)

Paul


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Paul J Coleman said:


> Tweeted, dugg, and posted on Kindle's Facebook page. ;-)
> 
> Paul


Thanks, Paul!


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Off to do my weekly digging.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

All this digging, and not a single mention of reddit?

Reddit vs Digg on Google trends

I can't possibly be the only redditor on this fine site.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Hm! I didn't even know Reddit existed. Thanks! I'm going to check it out.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Reddit does look interesting. Hard to figure out the categories, but I think I have what I want for now.

If anyone with a reddit account would care to "up" my articles, I'd appreciate it:

http://www.reddit.com/user/rottndandie/submitted/


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

Re: Reddit: r/writing and r/books are probably our best bets. I see book notifications and blog posts on all aspects of writing, including a lot of indie or indie-applicable articles.


----------



## Free books for Kindle (Jan 8, 2010)

Dugg it, Sibel


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Been busy digging.

Will look into Reddit!


----------



## Free books for Kindle (Jan 8, 2010)

Be great to get some social media love for this:

http://ereader-freebies.blogspot.com/2011/01/kindle-book-giveaway-1-copy-of-nothing.html


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Dugg & stumbled.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Dugg, tweeted, and facebooked. ;-)

Paul


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Me, too. By the way, I've read Consuelo's book Nothing To Lose and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Dugg, tweeted and commented!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

kcmay said:


> Reddit does look interesting. Hard to figure out the categories, but I think I have what I want for now.
> 
> If anyone with a reddit account would care to "up" my articles, I'd appreciate it:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/user/rottndandie/submitted/


This is me: http://www.reddit.com/user/valjean131/


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Monique,

Wow, your thread really took off!

I just posted a story on Digg if you can help me out.
Thanks!

http://digg.com/WLK


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi William,

Dugg it and the other recent subs too.

I'd love some more love for my recent guest post if you have a chance:

http://www.stella-exlibris.com/2011/02/my-most-embarrassing-moment-as-author.html

or

http://digg.com/story/r/ex_libris_my_most_embarrassing_moment_as_an_author_by_monique_martin_giveaway

Gracias!


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm trying to catch up, but stupid managed rolling blackouts here in North Texas because of the weather keeps me from being able to be online for any length of time...

Here are two for me this week:

http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2011/01/kindle-author-sponsor-cliff-ball.html

http://kindleinthewind.blogspot.com/2011/02/usurper-by-cliff-ball.html


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Dugg and Stumbled. Here's my latest:

http://icebergink.blogspot.com/2011/02/book-review-indie-spotlight-kinshield.html

If you're on Reddit, could you vote this up?
http://www.reddit.com/r/Fantasy/comments/felxv/entertainment_plain_and_simple/

Thanks!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Dugg, tweeted and voted up.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

I did a lot of traveling last month, so I was out of the loop. I'll have to work my way back in


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Always welcome, Moses.


----------



## J.K. Arauz (Jan 10, 2011)

Caught up with StumbleUpon!

A suggestion to those that want a page submitted to SU: Post your link and the tags you want to go along with them. This way, someone liking your page doesn't just add "books, kindle, romance," or something generic. Think of the kind of tags you'd add to a Youtube video if you aren't sure what to add.

Also, if you want to know what traffic you've gotten from SU, it's easy to see how many users have found the page through SU. Here's an example of the recent three I did just now.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Very cool. Good advice, JK! 

And thank you.


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

After an absence due to a computer crash, hectic teaching schedule, isolating myself to do a read-through of a 650 pp ms, and 2 going on 3 harp performances, and still trying to finish up several other obligations, I have a breather to be back here!

I've dugg and tweeted the last few (trying not to be spammy, will come back later and do a few more).

Can this be dug/tweeted/facebooked:

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/02/tammie-clarke-gibbs-on-writing-time.html

Thanks!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Tweeted, facebooked, dugg. ;-)

Paul


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

What a great thread! I wish I had found this earlier. I'll start tweeting and facebooking the last few posts. Can I get my latest review posted?

Here it is:

http://thebookscapereport.blogspot.com/2011/01/review-priscilla-great.html


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Gotchya! ;-)

Paul


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks, Paul!  Sybil, you're tweeted.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

This is such a great thread. I'll be tweeting everything over the next few days. And I'm gonna look into Digg.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Got you Sybil and Laura.


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Can I get stumbles/tweets/facebook shares, etc. on this: http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/02/harps-then-and-now.html

Thanks.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi gang!

Just a reminder. This only works if we all help each other. If you ask for some love, be sure you're occasionally giving some to others. Please only ask for help if you're willing to digg, tweet, and stumble others.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

harpwriter said:


> Can I get stumbles/tweets/facebook shares, etc. on this: http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/02/harps-then-and-now.html
> 
> Thanks.


T/f/d. <- Tweeted, facebooked, dugg. ;-)

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Monique said:


> Hi gang!
> 
> Just a reminder. This only works if we all help each other. If you ask for some love, be sure you're occasionally giving some to others. Please only ask for help if you're willing to digg, tweet, and stumble others.


Good point, Monique. A thread like this is pure gold and can help all of us a whole bunch. I recommend everyone putting it on notify.

Paul


----------



## J.K. Arauz (Jan 10, 2011)

Caught up on Stumble


----------



## Free books for Kindle (Jan 8, 2010)

Be fantastic to get some social media luuuurve for this giveaway:
http://ereader-freebies.blogspot.com/2011/02/kindle-book-giveaway-5-copies-of.html

I don't comment much but I am faithfully digging everything you put out there.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Free books for Kindle said:


> Be fantastic to get some social media luuuurve for this giveaway:
> http://ereader-freebies.blogspot.com/2011/02/kindle-book-giveaway-5-copies-of.html
> 
> I don't comment much but I am faithfully digging everything you put out there.


Socialized! ;-)

Paul


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh! I got one:
http://bargainebooks.blogspot.com/2011/02/bargain-ebooks-107.html

Thanks!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

kcmay said:


> Oh! I got one:
> http://bargainebooks.blogspot.com/2011/02/bargain-ebooks-107.html
> 
> Thanks!


Gotchya! 

Paul


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'd love to help out but so far, I've just got good at tweeting. Fb's a given. but SU and Digg are a complete MYSTERY to me. Can anyone/would anyone offer a brief demystifying explanation?

I'll do what I can unless it's not worth it to have a newb like me working it for ya. grin


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Just got the most amazing review on Venom: http://sfbook.com/the-venom-of-vipers.htm 
If y'all have a spare minute, I'd appreciate diggs, stumbles, tweets... and even comments on the review! 

 <-- tears of joy


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

niiiice. 

well, i tweeted it. not sure what i have to do to SU, but I clicked it then clicked like. shrug. still learning


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

I've done a digg, a tweet, and posted a link to the free e-books on my facebook author page.

Can I get mentions on this: http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/02/scottish-welsh-connection-by-sarah.html Thank you.

Theapatra, I think any little bit helps. Although I signed up for digg as a result of this thread and find it quite easy to use. They take you through the set up process.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't use Blogspot anymore, but for those of you who do, do they have a "Tweetmeme" button and Facebook "like" buttons you can add to your posts? That would make it so much easier for tweeting things, especially for those who are newer to utilizing social networking sites. 

Also, Harpwriter, I stumbled your interview.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Started digging and tweeting. I use Digg a lot. Here's my link if anyone wants to follow. I'll follow back.
http://digg.com/JFHilborne


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

JFHilborne said:


> Started digging and tweeting. I use Digg a lot. Here's my link if anyone wants to follow. I'll follow back.
> http://digg.com/JFHilborne


Followed 

Paul


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Followed back. Will check in here regularly and digg/tweet for you guys. Awesome idea.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

My goal for the day is to get all the links on this thread posted to my twitter and Digg accounts. I can schedule my tweets in advance so I'll have them spread out over the next few days.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been putting out a series of guest blogs from the awesome people here at KB this week (and have a slew more scheduled for next week too!) I'd really appreciate some Digg, Stumble, Twitter and Facebook love today for Suzanne Tyrpak's guest blog on The Inner Bean if you can spare it. 

http://jennybeans.net/2011/02/11/guest-blog-suzanne-tyrpak-why-i-chose-self-publishing/

There is actually a share button on the bottom of the post that his direct to twitter, digg and facebook if it makes it any easier for you.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Dugg, Stumbled and Tweeted!


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, KC! I followed you over on Digg too.


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't totally understand Stumbling or Digging, but I've added a few, especially on my Stumble account. If you have the chance, give this one a go please: http://gonedogpress.wordpress.com/2011/02/06/kudera-novella-now-available/


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

I know I already posted in here once this morning, but since James and I are getting married on Monday, I lowered the price of The Goblin Market down to $.99 all weekend and could really use some help spreading the word.

http://jennybeans.net/2011/02/11/the-im-getting-married-sale-the-goblin-market-99/


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

I've tweeted everyone on the last few pages. I've even scheduled it so that the tweets will repeat for the next few days. I'm going to go sign up for Digg. Unless I already have. I honestly can't remember.

Here is a blog post I wouldn't mind publicizing.

http://sybilnelson.com/wordpress/?p=523


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

What are you supposed to do on Digg? Do you just post stuff or do you have to have followers for it to make a difference?


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

sibelhodge said:


> Done! How do you get your Tweets to repeat?


I use a program called sendible that allows you to schedule your tweets in advance. I think I pay $10 a month for it but there is a free version and plenty of other programs as well like hootsuite. I love it because I can set my tweets for the week and not have to worry about twitter for a while. And anytime someone retweets me or responds to a tweet it goes into my inbox. I use it for facebook and my blogs as well.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Sybil Nelson said:


> What are you supposed to do on Digg? Do you just post stuff or do you have to have followers for it to make a difference?


You can follow most of us through me. We're all connected:

http://digg.com/bookPumper

PS: You can also create your own Diggs, and we will digg them. ;-)

Paul


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Paul J Coleman said:


> You can follow most of us through me. We're all connected:
> 
> http://digg.com/bookPumper
> 
> ...


Thanks. I don't like my Digg it name. I think I'm going to make a new account before I get really into it.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Anyone know how to change your profile name on Digg?


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Sybil Nelson said:


> Anyone know how to change your profile name on Digg?


I think you have to contact Digg:

http://www.webtlk.com/2010/09/14/how-to-change-your-personal-digg-username/

Paul


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Jennybeanses said:


> I know I already posted in here once this morning, but since James and I are getting married on Monday, I lowered the price of The Goblin Market down to $.99 all weekend and could really use some help spreading the word.
> 
> http://jennybeans.net/2011/02/11/the-im-getting-married-sale-the-goblin-market-99/


Dugg it and congratulations.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

JFHilborne said:


> Dugg it and congratulations.


Thank you!

I also followed a lot of you on Digg!


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I have another something to Digg, Tweet, Stumble

http://notreesharmed.com/?p=115

Thanks!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Socialized.

For those who are not on DIGG and/or STUMBLEUPON, please _sign up_. It's easy to do and it's only fair that if you're asking others to publicize your work that you return the favor in kind. Tweeting is great, but it's just a piece of the puzzle.

Once you sign up for Digg, post your username here.

http://digg.com/valjean131


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm digging and stumbling:

http://digg.com/JFHilborne
http://www.stumbleupon.com/stumbler/JFHilborne/

I notice some people's blog posts don't have a share link. The share link makes it easier to digg/stumble. Without it, we have to copy and paste the link into the browser. Please add the share button to your blog posts if poss. I'm all about saving time.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

JFHilborne said:


> I notice some people's blog posts don't have a share link. The share link makes it easier to digg/stumble. Without it, we have to copy and paste the link into the browser. Please add the share button to your blog posts if poss. I'm all about saving time.


Jen, very good point. Thanks for reminding me!

http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/share-this/screenshots/

Paul


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi all!

OK Cliff, tweeted about the book (looks interesting) using this link http://notreesharmed.com/?p=115

I'm digg/ChrisNorthern - the utter technophobe who can't make livelinks or even find exactly which bit is the bit needed but I'm confident all will become clear in time.

Also twitter: Chris [email protected] as some will already know.

Yah, tired now; this techie stuff makes my pour brains boil. But I will get there. Stumble later, promise. 
Linking it all togethere, no promises but I will surely try.

All I need now is something to report... how about this interview sans comments?

http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/02/chris-northern-interview.html


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

i signed up for su, but i don't know how to use it. Do I post your links as favorites? Do I find you as friends?

I know I sound like a ninny, but I'm just not sure how the durn thing works...gah.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Paul J Coleman said:


> I think you have to contact Digg:
> 
> http://www.webtlk.com/2010/09/14/how-to-change-your-personal-digg-username/
> 
> Paul


Thanks!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Here's me:
http://www.stumbleupon.com/stumbler/rottlover/
http://digg.com/kcmay
http://www.reddit.com/user/rottndandie/

On reddit, you can see all the articles I posted and just click the Up to vote 'em up.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow. That was quick. My Digg username is now sybilnelson.

I'm going to add Digg and Stumble to my sendible account so I can update things all at once. Also, I'll work on adding a button to my blogs.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

I've only got Facebook and Twitter for now... but here's the details;

WWW: http://elitadaniels.com (you can then 'promote' it from the "SHARE" icon bar on the right of the big "Welcome" text - vastly easier that way.

Twitter: http://twitter.com/elitadaniels
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tree-of-Life/345883351198

I suppose we should get a Digg / Reddit account sooner or later too.

Many thanks to all - we certainly will appreciate any extra exposure


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

My brain hurts - I created a digg and reddit account but I don't think they're going to be anywhere near as useful as the Facebook/Twitter ones.


----------



## Free books for Kindle (Jan 8, 2010)

I am all caught up on the Digg front I think. Also followed the newbies.

http://digg.com/greencat if you'd like to follow back/digg my stuff.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

KC:

I clicked onto UR sU link and followed you, then clicked some listed links and 'liked' them. is that all I do? the notion seems easy but the inner workings have me a mite confused


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks! Yep, that's it. I think. lol I'm still not quite sure how SU really works.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

For those of you struggling to understand Digg and Stumble (like myself) I've found some useful websites to explain it to me:

Digg:
http://www.ehow.com/how_4887226_use-digg-effectively-increase-traffic.html

http://www.balkhis.com/advertising/ultimate-guide-to-use-digg-for-bloggers/

Stumble
http://blogs.sitepoint.com/2009/02/21/things-that-kill-stumbleupon-traffic/

http://www.mahalo.com/how-to-use-stumbleupon-like-a-pro/


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

My SU name is sybilnelson as well.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

I added buttons to my blog. Can you digg and stumble and tweet this article to see if it adds to my counter? You should be able to go to the post and click the buttons to the far left.

http://sybilnelson.com/wordpress/?p=534


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Sybil Nelson said:


> I added buttons to my blog. Can you digg and stumble and tweet this article to see if it adds to my counter? You should be able to go to the post and click the buttons to the far left.
> 
> http://sybilnelson.com/wordpress/?p=534


I just stumbled...i think..

the nifty button made it easy. I think. grin


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Theapatra, are you referring to the 'share' like buttons as like what I have on the following site at the top (near the "Welcome" word) http://elitadaniels.com/

I've been trying to catch up here with a few authors etc but I have to admit sometimes I'm not sure what I should be doing with the digg/reddit bits.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Sybil Nelson said:


> I added buttons to my blog.


Okay, I've stumbled and digg'd that


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

sibelhodge said:


> All up to date now. Could I get some love for this please... http://kindleinthewind.blogspot.com/2011/02/title-my-perfect-wedding-author-sibel.html


Sibel, you should StumbleUpon the page first so that we can give it a thumbs up without having to classify and review it. 

BTW, what's your Digg username so I can follow you?


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Sybil Nelson said:


> For those of you struggling to understand Digg and Stumble (like myself) I've found some useful websites to explain it to me:


Thanks, Sybil! Those were very helpful!


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

I think I'm getting the hang of this stuff. Thanks for the Stumble, Thea.  I'm gonna have four or five articles that I'll need help advertising this week. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

I think i'm going to have to reorganise things a bit - in part because I'm really promoting on behalf of Elita, as opposed to being Elita, so a lot of the diggs/stumbles I do won't be from "her" as such.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

I just digged and stumbled both of the Sybil/Sibels. Gonna go tweet and facebook too.

I have a new guest blog up with our Kindleboards friend Consuelo Saah Baehr this morning I would love some digg, stumble, tweet, facebook and reddit love on.

I'm submitting to reddit/r/writing if anyone's interested.

http://jennybeans.net/2011/02/14/guest-blog-consuelo-saah-baehr-dizzy-with-happiness/


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Venom is the featured ebook of the day at http://notreesharmed.com/?p=128 -- I've already stumbled & dugg it, so I'd appreciate some RTs and some thumbs ups and diggs. 

The Venom of Vipers is the featured ebook of the day! http://bit.ly/hWTVBJ #scifi #thrillers


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Jennybeanses said:


> I just digged and stumbled both of the Sybil/Sibels. Gonna go tweet and facebook too.
> 
> I have a new guest blog up with our Kindleboards friend Consuelo Saah Baehr this morning I would love some digg, stumble, tweet, facebook and reddit love on.
> 
> ...


Tweeted dugg and stumbled.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

kcmay said:


> Venom is the featured ebook of the day at http://notreesharmed.com/?p=128 -- I've already stumbled & dugg it, so I'd appreciate some RTs and some thumbs ups and diggs.
> 
> The Venom of Vipers is the featured ebook of the day! http://bit.ly/hWTVBJ #scifi #thrillers


Tweeted, Dugg, Stumbled!


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

My KND sponsorship for Ain't No Sunshine starts tonight some time. I wrote a blog stressing the book's historical importance here:

http://sybilnelson.com/wordpress/?p=537

Would love some tweets, diggs and stumbles. All you have to do is go to the article and I have nice convenient buttons there for you to click.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Just checked KND page. My book is already up as ebook of the day. No wonder I've already doubled my sales for Feb! Please tweet, Stumble and Digg me!

http://sybilnelson.com/wordpress/?p=537


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Sybil Nelson said:


> My KND sponsorship for Ain't No Sunshine starts tonight some time. I wrote a blog stressing the book's historical importance here:
> 
> http://sybilnelson.com/wordpress/?p=537
> 
> Would love some tweets, diggs and stumbles. All you have to do is go to the article and I have nice convenient buttons there for you to click.


Got ya!


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

New here, dumb question time:

I signed up with Digg and StumbleUpon. I went to Sybil Nelson's link (Hi, Sybil - waving!). I used the links there to "I Like It" at Stumble and "Digg it" at, well, you know. I'm thinking this covers me at these two places. Is this correct? Now, rinse and repeat with the others in the thread, correct?

I want to promote this link:

http://spaldings-racket.blogspot.com/

Nick Spalding kindly featured my novel, 3 LIES, today. But there are no links to StumbleUpon or Digg at the site, though I did Google Buzz it from there. Must the links for SU and D already exist? Or is there another way?

Thanks!

p.s. I like these author-helping-author threads. Indies Unite!! No, wait. Scratch that.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

sibelhodge said:


> I don't have a Sumble or Digg page yet - I'm just tweeting and FBing - it's on my massive to do list!


It really does not take much time and it would be really nice if you would take a few minutes and set up at least a Digg account.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

HelenHanson said:


> New here, dumb question time:
> 
> I signed up with Digg and StumbleUpon. I went to Sybil Nelson's link (Hi, Sybil - waving!). I used the links there to "I Like It" at Stumble and "Digg it" at, well, you know. I'm thinking this covers me at these two places. Is this correct? Now, rinse and repeat with the others in the thread, correct?
> 
> ...


That's basically it. I decided to make it easier for people by adding the buttons to my blog. If the buttons aren't there, you just have to take the extra step of going to the Digg and Stumble sites to paste the link. It really doesn't take much time. If everyone does it, we can really start to create some buzz. I'll go digg, stumble, and tweet your link now.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Helen, if you go to the specific page for your feature: http://spaldings-racket.blogspot.com/2011/02/at-cia-headquarters-young-officer.html you'll see some of the share links.

I've tweeted, stumbled and dugg your feature and just about everything else, I think!

Go social!


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Stumble is a good name for it.  I think I 'm doing this correctly now.  Though I was ready to launch my keyboard at my monitor, briefly. My web husband is going to add sharing links for my site.  They are a huge help!  

What's the thread protocol when I see a new name that doesn't have an obvious link the person is promoting?  Like Monique's post?  I want to make sure I'm properly sharing the love! Thanks!  You guys rock!


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

I have to agree, adding those quick buttons to your site for Stumble/Digg/Reddit really makes things a lot easier to promote with. Sometimes I get a bit confused about what I'm supposed to be promoting on a given page.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Priscilla the Great is the featured book of the month at Flamingnet!

http://flamingnet.com/

Please spread the word!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Sybil Nelson said:


> Priscilla the Great is the featured book of the month at Flamingnet!
> 
> http://flamingnet.com/
> 
> Please spread the word!


I suggest you promote the link to your book's feature
http://flamingnet.com/bookreviews/newreviews/newbookreview.cfm?title=Priscilla%20the%20Great
because tomorrow, the front page might have something different, but you want folks to find YOUR promotion. If you stumble that link with whatever you'd like to have as the review copy, I'll happily give it a thumbs up for you!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Dugg/stumbled. Sybil, your buttons were fab, made it so easy. If there was a thumbs up button I'd use it...this'll have to do...


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

kcmay said:


> I suggest you promote the link to your book's feature
> http://flamingnet.com/bookreviews/newreviews/newbookreview.cfm?title=Priscilla%20the%20Great
> because tomorrow, the front page might have something different, but you want folks to find YOUR promotion. If you stumble that link with whatever you'd like to have as the review copy, I'll happily give it a thumbs up for you!


Good idea. Thanks!


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

I finally signed up for a Digg...Blimey that really has made me go into technophobe mode.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

sibelhodge said:


> All up to date with RTs - could you please tweet this for me... http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2011/02/kindle-author-interview-sibel-hodge.html
> 
> Many thanks!


It has been tweeted, stumbled, digged. 

I also went back and dugg and stumbled some of the stuff I missed while I was getting all married yesterday. 

I just posted a guest blog this morning with Michael Wallace on Validation. I'd love some stumble, RT, digg love. 

http://jennybeans.net/2011/02/15/guest-blog-michael-wallace-on-validation/


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

What's the thread protocol when I see a new name and that person isn't overtly promoting a link? Am I supposed to do something?

For me, StumbleUpon is one of least intuitive websites I've encountered. Awkward, but less so than yesterday. I'm not entirely certain I've gotten all the recent requests, but I think I did.

Digg: http://digg.com/helenhanson

SU: http://www.stumbleupon.com/stumbler/helenhanson/

Thank you, all!

Jenny Beans! Did you really tie that knot yesterday??  If so my warmest congratulations!!!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

I'd been hiding from this because I hadn't blogged since 12/17 and I still haven't used Digg or Stumble yet. BUT, I need to learn how to do this. In the meantime, I posted to my blog yesterday. It's an article on self-publishing by David Farland that also said some very nice things about my work:

http://sciencefictionfantasybooks.net/david-farland-on-the-dangers-of-self-publishing-in-which-he-mentions-me-as-a-positive-example/

So should I set up accounts with Digg and Stumble? Sorry to be so slow.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

@ Helen - If someone isn't asking for "love" for a specific story you don't have to do anything.

@ Moses - Yes, please do. Stumble is less intuitive, but Digg is easy. Once you get the hang of them, it takes just seconds to help a fellow author out. You can see what I've submitted and dugg here: http://digg.com/valjean131

If you are a blogger, adding as many share icons/buttons your site as you can. The easier it is for people to share your links, the better.

Follow me, follow you - and other Genesis things.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

hello there, I will start this right now, mine are 
http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com
http://twitter.com/#!/seventhspell
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Seven-Spell-saga/138580806204048
my website is http://tessastokes.info

I need to join Digg it and Stumble it, but will do that right now.
this is a great idea, I spent days doing just a little marketing, its exhausting LOL


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

You have all been tweeted Dugg and Stumbled.

For the newbies, I posted a couple of helpful links about Digg and Stumble. I think it's on the previous page. I'll try to digg them up right quick.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Helpful articles to understand Digg and Stumble:

Digg:
http://www.ehow.com/how_4887226_use-digg-effectively-increase-traffic.html

http://www.balkhis.com/advertising/ultimate-guide-to-use-digg-for-bloggers/

Stumble
http://blogs.sitepoint.com/2009/02/21/things-that-kill-stumbleupon-traffic/

http://www.mahalo.com/how-to-use-stumbleupon-like-a-pro/


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I would definitely like this Dugg:

http://dailycheapreads.com/2011/02/15/the-usurper/


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

I could use some serious love for this awesome review of my book:

http://www.iwanttoreadthat.com/2011/02/priscilla-great-by-sybil-nelson.html

Thanks!


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

HelenHanson said:


> Jenny Beans! Did you really tie that knot yesterday??  If so my warmest congratulations!!!


Yes! We got married on Monday afternoon.  Thanks for the congratulations. It was really the best day ever!

I think I'm all caught up on diggs and stumbles.

I also posted a guest blog with Spencer Baum this morning if you guys have some more digg, stumble, tweet and facebook love. 

http://jennybeans.net/2011/02/16/guest-blog-spencer-baum-taking-the-manuscript-out-of-the-drawer/

It's a really good post.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Tweeted Dugg and Stumbled.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Sybil Nelson said:


> Tweeted Dugg and Stumbled.


 Thank you!


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

I need a comment favor. Someone commented that they wish they had a Kindle so they could read my book. It's not available in paperback in the UK. Can someone leave a comment telling her she can download kindle for PC for free? As the author, I don't want it to seem like I'm stalking.

http://www.iwanttoreadthat.com/


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Dugg, tweeted, and stumbled.

Sybil, I left a comment. Hope it helps.


----------



## jenwylie (Feb 10, 2011)

What a great thread!!! 

Going to do some liking, stumbling etc in just a moment on threads above. 

Here is a blog post which mentions me , Getting the Jump on Short Stories
http://wp.me/p1dD6D-K

any love appreciated!


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

@Monique - Thanks for the clarification! I appreciate it! 

Caught up digging, stumbling, tweeting, commenting.


I added the ShareThis plugin to my WordPress website and voila!  (It's a stupid word, but I like it.) 
I now have various sharing icons -- stumble, digg, et cetera -- at the bottom of each post.  I didn't need my web-husband for that part after all.  Ez Pz.


----------



## jenwylie (Feb 10, 2011)

I hope am did it right, did some fb, tweet and diggs, need to sort my stumbr.

To those posting links -- ppppplease have those little buttons to click! Cause I'm a newbie at the digg and stumblr thing and have no idea how to do it otherwise. Something with links I know, but I also don't have a million extra hours in the day either 

will be back again!


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

jenwylie said:


> I hope am did it right, did some fb, tweet and diggs, need to sort my stumbr.
> 
> To those posting links -- ppppplease have those little buttons to click! Cause I'm a newbie at the digg and stumblr thing and have no idea how to do it otherwise. Something with links I know, but I also don't have a million extra hours in the day either
> 
> will be back again!


For stumble and digg, just copy the web address then paste it in the box at the top of the page. For Digg there's a little green "go" to the right of the box where you paste it. For stumble, I just downloaded the tool bar and whenever I'm on a page I like I just hit the little icon.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

*Sigh* I am such a Ludite. OK, I'm having problems finding people on Digg to Digg, that would be you guys   though I have found some and (thanks!) noticed my own stuff is getting found ok.

Right now I'm doing searches on book titles and sometimes getting something I recognize but there must be a better way.

Stumbleupon the same kind of problem. And how do you post a story there?

One day someone will ask me to design the frontpage of a site. Big buttons clearly marked "I do this"). I feel that that is the way forward.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Chris Northern said:


> *Sigh* I am such a Ludite. OK, I'm having problems finding people on Digg to Digg, that would be you guys  though I have found some and (thanks!) noticed my own stuff is getting found ok.
> 
> Right now I'm doing searches on book titles and sometimes getting something I recognize but there must be a better way.
> 
> ...


Stubleupon has plugins you can integrate into your site if you use wordpress. I also use their toolbar on my browser.

I saw you on Digg, Christopher, and dugg some of your stuff. I think I added you too, but newfangled digg scares me.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok Jenny, and it's Chris pleaseplease.

It's greek. I recognise all the words and can grasp the meaning of some by context but ... I'm going to have to buy books on the subject or google for some fordummies quotes - plugin has all the hallmarks of a word that means something buuuut doesn't.

It's ok; I'll work on it.


----------



## J.K. Arauz (Jan 10, 2011)

*plops down* Caught up on Stumble!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Chris, you're doing fine. You've been digging me regularly and I'm digging you right back. When I digg someone, I check back through all their diggs, see who's digging, and follow them. Most follow back.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Chris Northern said:


> Ok Jenny, and it's Chris pleaseplease.
> 
> It's greek. I recognise all the words and can grasp the meaning of some by context but ... I'm going to have to buy books on the subject or google for some fordummies quotes - plugin has all the hallmarks of a word that means something buuuut doesn't.
> 
> It's ok; I'll work on it.


Ooh, Chris, sorry about that.

Yeah, it does sound like Greek sometimes, but you've been awesome on Digg, and I really appreciate it!  If I can help with anything, drop me a PM. I run my own site (thanks to my husband showing me the ropes,) so I'm happy to help if you need it.


----------



## Dan Ames (Feb 8, 2011)

You guys have inspired me - looking now for the Digg and Stumbleupon info...Thanks!


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the comments yesterday! Can I get some love for Priscilla's guest post today?

http://www.iwanttoreadthat.com/2011/02/guest-post-priscilla-summer-aka.html


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Caught up to my stumbling. That sounds bad.

My novel is featured at JC Phelp's blog today. All shares appreciated for these links! Thanks!!

http://jcphelps.blogspot.com/2011/02/featured-book-3-lies.html

http://www.helenhanson.com/3-lies/3-lies-a-guest-of-author-j-c-phelps/


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

The Venom of Vipers is being featured later today on DailyCheapReads.com. To spur more sales, I've put it on sale for 99c today and tomorrow only. I'd appreciate some love for this:

http://fantasyauthor.blogspot.com/2011/02/special-sale.html

#scifi #thriller #ebook The Venom of Vipers is on sale today and tomorrow for 99c! It'll never be cheaper than this! http://bit.ly/eXImG8

Thanks!!


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

I just put the first book of my thriller series set in a polygamist cult, The Righteous, at .99 as a promo for the release of book #2, Mighty and Strong. I also got a great review for the book from the popular review blog, Martha's Bookshelf, with roughly 1,000 followers.

The book:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004LX0B9M

And the review:
http://marthasbookshelf.blogspot.com/2011/02/book-review-righteous-by-michael.html

Of course I would be thrilled by any boosts from the great writers on this forum.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay, I am all caught up. I even added some of you to on Twitter because you weren't in my twitter list and it would be so much easier to RT you if you're in my list. 

I had a great guest blog today from G. Hugh Bodell if I could get some Stumble, Digg, RT and Facebook love please.

http://jennybeans.net/2011/02/17/guest-blog-g-hugh-bodell-events-that-ultimately-alter-our-lives/


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Here's the actual DCR link:
http://dailycheapreads.com/2011/02/17/the-venom-of-vipers/

would love diggs & stumbles & stuff. Thanks!


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Today I have an author interview. Would you mind showing it some love?

http://www.iwanttoreadthat.com/2011/02/author-interview-sybil-nelson.html


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Dd, Td, and Sd.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Socialized!

Here's mine for the day: http://www.pixelofink.com/bargain-kindle-book-out-of-time-a-paranormal-romance

Danke!


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Got ya.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Muchas gracias!


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

On FB, one tweet, one digg.

I don't think I submitted this one yet: http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/02/happy-valentines-day-to-good-sir-james.html


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Two things to be socialized when you get a chance. And remember, I have the buttons on my blog so all you have to do is go to the link and click the buttons.

http://priscillathegreat.com/prissy-fit/?p=1053

http://sybilnelson.com/wordpress/?p=544&cpage=1#comment-1634


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

If anyone wants an interview, let me know. That might help to get the word out. I'm getting more and more traffic to my site.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins (Jan 20, 2011)

I use wordpress so my blog has all of those on it. The only one I didn't add was facebook. But hey if anyone wants to share my blog, it's at peelingcheek.wordpress.com.

Also, as a Valentine's Day present to the world, I released Belvoir for *0.99*. It's a novel set near the end of the Civil War with paranormal elements, suspense, and horror. Whew!! Please share.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Shelia A. Huggins said:


> I use wordpress so my blog has all of those on it. The only one I didn't add was facebook. But hey if anyone wants to share my blog, it's at peelingcheek.wordpress.com.
> 
> Also, as a Valentine's Day present to the world, I released Belvoir for *0.99*. It's a novel set near the end of the Civil War with paranormal elements, suspense, and horror. Whew!! Please share.


Can you give us a link to send people to?


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Chris,

I'd love for you to interview me!  I'm trying to promote my debut novel, The Device.

Let me know!

Patrick


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Can I get dug, tweeted, fb'd and/or stumbled? http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/02/just-brief-note-i-see-amazon-has.html

Thank you!

ETA: Sybil, I got both of yours. Christopher, I sent you a pm. I also have tweet and facebook buttons on my site, if that makes it easier.


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Can I get social love for this: http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2011/02/kindle-author-interview-laura-vosika.html

Thank you!


----------



## Free books for Kindle (Jan 8, 2010)

It would be great to get some social love for this:

http://ereader-freebies.blogspot.com/2011/02/kindle-book-giveaway-10-copies-of.html


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Tweeted, Free Books.


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

I'd love some love. On Kindle in the Wind today.

http://kindleinthewind.blogspot.com/2011/02/against-her-fading-hour-by-isaac.html


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I've socialized. 

Would love some love for my feature on Cheap Daily Reads today:

http://dailycheapreads.com/2011/02/21/re-post-out-of-time-a-paranormal-romance/

Thank, gang!


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey Monique, gave your listing on DCR a boost via Facebook


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

I've released a *new website* today for Elita, it has a 'Share' button on the top-right of the main content of the page, from there I'd love it if I could get some digg/stumble action.

New site - http://elitadaniels.com

Many thanks,
Paul.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks, Paul. Returned in kind.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

I could use some love for my press release:

http://www.mmdnewswire.com/sybil-nelson-priscilla-the-great-25594.html


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Actually, those are only 3 star reviews. Do you think I should publicize them? All of my other reviews have been 4's or 5's.


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Back on the case.  Updated.  

I kept running into a white cat.  Maybe Siamese.  We dugg and stumbled the same links.  Apparently we have the same taste


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

HelenHanson said:


> Back on the case. Updated.
> 
> I kept running into a white cat. Maybe Siamese. We dugg and stumbled the same links. Apparently we have the same taste


LOL, that's my Siamese cat Monkey. 

Sybil, are the 3 stars thoughtful? Do you think they'll help sales? The number of stars isn't as important as the content, but I'd be a little hesitant myself.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, they are thoughtful and nice. One said she gave it a three because she thought the mention of sex was too old for MG. It's not like anyone has sex. The over protective mother just tells her 12 year old not to have sex and makes her watch an educational video. The reviewer thought that was too much for MG. Personally, I watched that video in elementary school.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Still socializing all of you crazy cats. Looks like we're gaining some momentum.










Paul


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

I am going over to Digg now, but I facebooked and tweeted and Stumbled a bunch of stuff I missed out on yesterday and today.


----------



## AG (Feb 4, 2011)

New to this but will help where I can.


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Tweeted and dugg the last three. Isaac, I'll come back to you in an hour or so so I'm not spamming, or post you on my facebook author page.

Can I get tweeted, etc. for my mention on frugal reader? http://www.thefrugalereader.com/2011/02/blue-bells-of-scotland-laura-vosika-099.html

Thank you!


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Just one thing i've noticed... it's getting a bit tricky to digg/tweet/SU each blog _entry_ or story as such, it also dilutes the effectiveness of getting a lot of posts on a single page surely?

Can we see more digg/tweet/SU links for the primary page of the author?


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

harpwriter said:


> Tweeted and dugg the last three. Isaac, I'll come back to you in an hour or so so I'm not spamming, or post you on my facebook author page.
> 
> Can I get tweeted, etc. for my mention on frugal reader? http://www.thefrugalereader.com/2011/02/blue-bells-of-scotland-laura-vosika-099.html
> 
> Thank you!


Done and done!


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you!

If anyone has some tweets and digs available today, I'm on Suzanne Adair's site with a guest post and a giveaway drawing for commenters: http://suzanneadair.typepad.com/blog/2011/02/do-we-make-our-circumstances-or-do-they-make-us.html


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm off to sleep - but i'll catch up with the digg/stumbling tomorrow


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

MrPLD said:


> Just one thing i've noticed... it's getting a bit tricky to digg/tweet/SU each blog _entry_ or story as such, it also dilutes the effectiveness of getting a lot of posts on a single page surely?
> 
> Can we see more digg/tweet/SU links for the primary page of the author?


I'm not sure I follow you here, Paul. Can you explain?


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

@ Monique - I figured someone would claim that cat!  Give her a chin scritching for me 

Up to date . . .


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Monique said:


> I'm not sure I follow you here, Paul. Can you explain?


Don't mind me... I seem to have gone on a bit of a loopy-ranting spree the last 48 hours... no sleep, dreadfully hot weather etc.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

MrPLD said:


> Don't mind me... I seem to have gone on a bit of a loopy-ranting spree the last 48 hours... no sleep, dreadfully hot weather etc.


So's your old man! 

No worries. There's a lot cranky going around. I've got a mild case myself.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Monique said:


> No worries. There's a lot cranky going around. I've got a mild case myself.


I've been watching the various KB threads scroll by on the live-feed and some of them I really have to stop myself from replying to, to save myself. Getting grumpy with age I think 

Anyhow, back to what I was ranting about earlier, I was just getting down with click-fatigue trying to keep up with everyone's individual blog entries etc. I know, I know... you have to put the hours in if you want to be successful 

Paul.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

(The geek in me wants to write some sort of script/tool to do all the clicking at once... which will take me at least 10x longer than individually doing it without a tool... but that's my OCD  )


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey guys,

Can you give my humble guide some social love? Gracias!

http://bookpumper.com/7-kindle-power-tips/

Paul


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Okay, I finally got Digg and Stumble accounts. I'm getting there. I'll try to catch up in the next day or two (lots of stuff to do over here).


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

still learning, but am  going along with what i hope is correct. should I go down through this page, or are some links...outdated...or does that matter?

I'll set up a digg account; right now I'm trying to use stumble. it's a bit of a mystery yet and I hope I'm doing it right


----------



## lifeonthestoop (Feb 24, 2011)

Life On The Stoop Gets a Thumbs Up from "Best Online Marketing"!

See it here

```
[url=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004NIFPAA/?tag=kbpst-20][IMG]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41UFKKqem7L._SL160_.jpg[/IMG][/url]
```
Here's a one minute trailer I created. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUi2Xcydqro Hope it's ok to post this link.

I am new to this but going to try and digg and like as many as I can and hope you will do the same for me.

Thanks,
Robbie Bracco


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Oooh, I had completely forgotten about videos ( and that they can be +'d up )

This is the one we did for "Tree of Life" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGzviOKOolA


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Okay, I liked your videos. Here's mine: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GN9GC1i7cCA


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Socialized one and all . . .


----------



## lifeonthestoop (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh My Gosh! MrPLD That video is unbelievable. I love it. You must get loads of sales using that.

Thanks for sharing it with me. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004NIFPAA

Can I get some love for the above URL please? Thanks so much!

Robbie


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's my latest, and my blog even has new Digg and Stumble (and Reddit and RT) buttons on it now. Woohoo!

Things I've Learned from Superstars

I set up my accounts with Digg and Stumble yesterday, so I plan to get on this train within the next few days. Now I have to go do my taxes ...


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I think I've got this down. and travelling, like Moses, down through the thread. Could I have some love on this:?

http://lindasprather.wordpress.com/author-interviews/thea-atkinson/

I believe I've stumbled it; if I've done it right you should be able to like it. *thinks she's got it*


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

As I have no new posts today, I'd love to have my video socialized: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ000XxYle4

I've tweeted, etc. a few of you and will do a few more in a few hours.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

lifeonthestoop said:


> Oh My Gosh! MrPLD That video is unbelievable. I love it. You must get loads of sales using that.


Would you believe... none, or at least none that we've noticed. Good example of how with snazzy media alone can't sell a book


----------



## lifeonthestoop (Feb 24, 2011)

MrPLD said:


> Would you believe... none, or at least none that we've noticed. Good example of how with snazzy media alone can't sell a book


Well you've got one now! I just bought it and it was as a direct result of that video! Hope you are marketing it heavily!\

Robbie
http://www.amazon.com/Life-On-The-Stoop-ebook/dp/B004NIFPAA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298595117&sr=1-1


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks kindly for that Robbie - but now you've stolen my precious anecdotal "evidence" against media-alone  .  Hope you or someone in your family enjoys reading it.

Trying to catch up with sharing the love around.


----------



## lifeonthestoop (Feb 24, 2011)

MrPLD said:


> Thanks kindly for that Robbie - but now you've stolen my precious anecdotal "evidence" against media-alone  . Hope you or someone in your family enjoys reading it.
> 
> Trying to catch up with sharing the love around.


I am sure we will.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

I am wrapping up my 2 week $.99 sale and would be forever grateful for some FB, Twitter, Digg and Stumble love if you've got some to give!

http://jennybeans.net/2011/02/25/the-goblin-market-99-sale-coming-to-an-end/


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Jennybeanses said:


> I am wrapping up my 2 week $.99 sale and would be forever grateful for some FB, Twitter, Digg and Stumble love if you've got some to give!
> 
> http://jennybeans.net/2011/02/25/the-goblin-market-99-sale-coming-to-an-end/


dugg.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

theapatra said:


> I think I've got this down. and travelling, like Moses, down through the thread. Could I have some love on this:?
> 
> http://lindasprather.wordpress.com/author-interviews/thea-atkinson/
> 
> I believe I've stumbled it; if I've done it right you should be able to like it. *thinks she's got it*


I have Dugg and StumbledUpon ye!!! Slowly, slowly, I'm getting there ...


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Socialized as requested. Happy weekend!

I could us some diggs and stumbles for a kindle formatting series at my site. Social links are at the bottom of the post.

Thanks!

http://www.helenhanson.com/?p=1117


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Everyone has been socialized.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Monique said:


> UPDATE: Please see  this thread for an organized effort to maximize our exposure and minimize our annoyingness.
> 1.	Sign up with  Digg,  StumbleUpon,  Facebook and  Twitter. (There are others, but those are good to start with.) They're all free and easy to do.
> 2.	When a fellow author posts to this thread. Go to the linked page and do one or more of the following:
> a.	Comment - This helps the author and the blogger.
> ...


Do these work like facebook and twitter? It will take sometime to grasp the concept. Good idea Monique.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Since we are liking book trailers, here are mine. Thanks!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diMmgtVyGpE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YM3EAe5CYUE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jjOB67B-fI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hmkAS7JjYw


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

ok. I'm tring to get through the list and I feel like a complete ninny.

If there is no SU button, do I copy the link into SU and then review it and then like it? what if it's already 'there' somewere on SU and I'm screwing up the numbers? there are a bunch that don't have SU buttons. The SU buttons, I"m ok with. it's the others. I'm not sure how to handle those.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

theapatra said:


> ok. I'm tring to get through the list and I feel like a complete ninny.
> 
> If there is no SU button, do I copy the link into SU and then review it and then like it? what if it's already 'there' somewere on SU and I'm screwing up the numbers? there are a bunch that don't have SU buttons. The SU buttons, I"m ok with. it's the others. I'm not sure how to handle those.


I have found that the easiest thing to do for stumble is to download the toolbar. That way, when I'm on a page and it doesn't have a button, I can just hit the I like it button on my toolbar. It does the same thing and saves you from having to copy and paste and then go to the Stumble website. Here is the link to download the mozilla firefox version : https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/stumbleupon/

If you have internet explorer or something else then it's just a different version.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a guest blog at my website today. Can I get some social love?

http://sybilnelson.com/wordpress/?p=553


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Sybil Nelson said:


> I have found that the easiest thing to do for stumble is to download the toolbar. That way, when I'm on a page and it doesn't have a button, I can just hit the I like it button on my toolbar. It does the same thing and saves you from having to copy and paste and then go to the Stumble website. Here is the link to download the mozilla firefox version : https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/stumbleupon/
> 
> If you have internet explorer or something else then it's just a different version.


oh. my. gawd. thank you!!! so so much easier. now I can play too


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

ha ha ha ha. I feel delicious. I think i got it I think I got it. *singing*

so maybe I could have a stumble for:

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com

many thanks


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm featured on the frugal ereader today. Can I get it socialized?

http://www.thefrugalereader.com/2011/02/secrets-of-eden-leslie-dubois-399.html


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Ahh.  Done for now.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

MrPLD said:


> Would you believe... none, or at least none that we've noticed. Good example of how with snazzy media alone can't sell a book


Trying to catch up.

Paul, great trailer. One thing I noticed though is your lack of description. The title, keywords, description are all excellent SEO opportunities. Dont' waste them. Get your keywords, key phrases, etc in there.


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

If you have time, it'd be great to have this stubled, dugg, etc.

http://gonedogpress.wordpress.com/2011/02/28/the-betrayal-now-available-for-only-99-cents/

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Can I get this socialized?

http://chrisredddingauthor.blogspot.com/


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow! Just found this. Can I get some love? The 13 year old reviewer called Priscilla the Great the next Harry Potter!

http://flamingnet.com/bookreviews/newreviews/newbookreview.cfm?title=Priscilla%20the%20Great


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Ooh, Sybil that is squeeworthy!!

I've got a guest blog today from Glenn Bullion if you'd be so kind as to give it some social love

http://jennybeans.net/2011/03/01/guest-blog-glenn-bullion-the-demonspawn-path-what-not-to-do/


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Not "quite" a writer's blog - but rather a behind-the-scenes-of-writers technical blog, it's cojoined with Elita's blog. Hoping to make it an informative blog for indie writers on the other part of the skillset needed to get the results you want.

http://elitadaniels.com/techblog

(has all the share buttons right there)


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Can I get these socialized?

http://sybilnelson.com/wordpress/?p=576&cpage=1#comment-1742

http://priscillathegreat.com/prissy-fit/?p=1070


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Sybil, you have been socialized! 

I've got a great guest blog today from Katie Klein that would love some love.

http://jennybeans.net/2011/03/02/guest-blog-katie-klein-why-i-went-indie/

I also dropped an audio interview from Pendragon Variety into my feed. This took place about a week after the release of The Goblin Market.

http://jennybeans.net/2011/03/02/podcast-interview-on-pendragon-variety/


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Back at you, Jenny. I've gotten both your links.


----------



## Michael Robertson Jr (Feb 24, 2011)

This is a great thread. http:www.DanDawkinsBooks.com

Any Tweets, FBing, Diggs, or Stumbles is greatly appreciated. Now time to go back through and share the love!

All the best,

Michael


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

All socialed. Would you spell that with two lls?

Michael your link isn't working for me.

And mine, if you would be so kind. Sorry for so many at once. It's a series on Kindle formatting, and I'm getting caught up. Easy links to social sites at the bottom of each post. All of them should be in the Stumble & Digg system . . . unless I blew it! Thanks!

http://www.helenhanson.com/?p=1318
http://www.helenhanson.com/?p=1227
http://www.helenhanson.com/?p=1117
http://www.helenhanson.com/?p=1038
http://www.helenhanson.com/?p=986
http://www.helenhanson.com/?p=902
http://www.helenhanson.com/?p=892


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

If you have the time and energy, I'm on Book Brouhaha today:

http://bookbrouhaha.blogspot.com/2011/03/against-her-fading-hour-by-isaac.html


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Helen, I got three of your. I'll get the rest later today.

Everyone else, you have been socialized!


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks!!

Isaac, I got yours.

I'm featured on Scott Nicholson's Indie Books Blog today, so here's two more. Both have the social links at the site. Thanks!!

http://indiebooksblog.blogspot.com/2011/03/timothy-frost-helen-hanson-thrillers.html

http://www.helenhanson.com/3-lies/3-lies-guest-of-scott-nicholsons-indie-books-blog/


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm stumbling and digging everyone immediately. I'm spacing the tweets apart over the next few days.

I'd love some luv for this!

http://readingvacation.blogspot.com/2011/03/priscilla-great-review.html


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Did I mention I love this thread?  

Paul


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Consider it loved.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

all loved. gotta love the stumble upon toolbar!


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Really awesome review here: http://makeshiftbookmark.blogspot.com/2011/03/review-priscilla-great-by-sybil-nelson.html

Can I get some love?!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Sybil Nelson said:


> Really awesome review here: http://makeshiftbookmark.blogspot.com/2011/03/review-priscilla-great-by-sybil-nelson.html
> 
> Can I get some love?!


Loved. 

Paul


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

loved twice


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

I got yours Sybil. I really like the background on that webpage. Something about leaves. Or teal.

Here's a couple of new ones. Thanks, all!

http://www.HelenHanson.com/?p=1404

http://www.HelenHanson.com/?p=1376

http://karlykirkpatrick.blogspot.com/2011/03/bookaday-3-lies-by-helen-hanson.html


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

How many of us use Reddit? I just signed up with an account there and submitted my first page. It's my list of author interviews, if you'd like to check it out.

Is it kosher to submit your own pages to Reddit? I saw that Digg doesn't let you do that, unless I missed something.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Got another one:

http://makeshiftbookmark.blogspot.com/2011/03/priscilla-great-crazy-cheap-ebook.html

Thanks.

I haven't checked out Reddit. Is it worth it?


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Got all of yours Helen.


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks and back at you!


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> How many of us use Reddit? I just signed up with an account there and submitted my first page. It's my list of author interviews, if you'd like to check it out.
> 
> Is it kosher to submit your own pages to Reddit? I saw that Digg doesn't let you do that, unless I missed something.


Moses,

I haven't tried Reddit either. You can submit your own pages to Digg though. Not sure if you think you can't or aren't supposed to . . .


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

HelenHanson said:


> Moses,
> 
> I haven't tried Reddit either. You can submit your own pages to Digg though. Not sure if you think you can't or aren't supposed to . . .


Hm. Maybe it's StumbleUpon that you can't submit your own stuff to?


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Hm. Maybe it's StumbleUpon that you can't submit your own stuff to?


Did that one too. Hmmm.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> How many of us use Reddit? I just signed up with an account there and submitted my first page. It's my list of author interviews, if you'd like to check it out.
> 
> Is it kosher to submit your own pages to Reddit? I saw that Digg doesn't let you do that, unless I missed something.


well, i'm on but i don't know how to use it. i only know i made an account when i clicked your link and saw my login. sigh. i'm not really a luddite, there's just so many daggone social sites to learn.

i'll reddit you when i figure it out. grin


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Stumble upon does say you can't submit your own pages, but I've done it.


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Sybil Nelson said:


> Stumble upon does say you can't submit your own pages, but I've done it.


There I go again! I need to get this reading-directions-first thing down . . .


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

could y'all lay some love down on this link:

http://jetaylor75.blogspot.com/2011/03/dishing-it-up-with-thea-atkinson.html

anything would be lovely. thanks
t


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

theapatra said:


> could y'all lay some love down on this link:
> 
> http://jetaylor75.blogspot.com/2011/03/dishing-it-up-with-thea-atkinson.html
> 
> ...


Yes, yes we can! ;-)

Paul


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

theapatra said:


> could y'all lay some love down on this link:
> 
> http://jetaylor75.blogspot.com/2011/03/dishing-it-up-with-thea-atkinson.html
> 
> ...


Done!

By the way, I'll be on a blog tour starting Monday so I'm going to have links every day.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey guys,

Can you give a bit of love to my friend's book? There's a "Like" button on Amazon that connects to Facebook and Twitter.

http://www.amazon.com/Little-Book-That-Loves-ebook/dp/B004PLO6SC/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1299265044&sr=1-3

I thank you kindly. 

Paul


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey friends,

Need some love! Got a great review on Goodreads the other day:

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/150978489

Thanks!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Patrick Skelton said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> Need some love! Got a great review on Goodreads the other day:
> 
> ...


Lurved! ;-)

Paul


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

caught up! love it!


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Monique said:


> UPDATE: Please see  this thread for an organized effort to maximize our exposure and minimize our annoyingness.
> 
> ****
> 
> ...


I'm on twitter and facebook. I'll be glad to do this. Count me in.


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Socialized.  See y'all.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

How about some love for this little ditty:

http://bookpumper.com/2011/03/amanda-hocking-i-know-your-secret/

Gracias! 

Paul


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

read and done. great post


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

theapatra said:


> read and done. great post


Thanks 

Paul


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

I just posted some news about The Goblin Market that I'd love to get socialized.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Jennybeanses said:


> I just posted some news about The Goblin Market that I'd love to get socialized.


Socialized. 

Paul


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Day one of my blog tour. Can I get some love?!

http://bit.ly/fclq5G

http://bit.ly/fxNIda


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Loved, one and all!

Here's a request for my interview at IndieView with Simon Royle. Thanks!

http://www.simon-royle.com/2011/03/14/indieview-with-helen-hanson-author-of-3-lies/

http://www.helenhanson.com/indie-author/3-lies-and-an-interview-at-indieview-with-simon-royle/


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

socialized!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

You have both been socialized! ;-)

By the way, bookPumper's Facebook page now has 1,000 Monthly Active Users. Feel free to post your links:

http://www.facebook.com/bookpumper



Paul


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins (Jan 20, 2011)

Today is day one of the Easy As Pie Amazon Gift Card Giveaway. No purchase necessary. Feel free share on fb, tweeter, blogs, websites, etc. Details at http://www.peelingcheek.wordpress.com.

I'm celebrating the first thirty days of Belvoir being published and it's five-star review.

Thanks.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Shelia A. Huggins said:


> Today is day one of the Easy As Pie Amazon Gift Card Giveaway. No purchase necessary. Feel free share on fb, tweeter, blogs, websites, etc. Details at http://www.peelingcheek.wordpress.com.
> 
> I'm celebrating the first thirty days of Belvoir being published and it's five-star review.
> 
> Thanks.


Shelia,

I just posted about your giveaway on Kindle's official Facebook page. There's usually a great response there. Good luck. ;-)

http://www.facebook.com/kindle

Paul


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

done stumbled over everything. i think..


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Paul J Coleman said:


> You have both been socialized! ;-)
> 
> By the way, bookPumper's Facebook page now has 1,000 Monthly Active Users. Feel free to post your links:
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Just got an awesome review for Ain't No Sunshine!

http://bkfaerie.blogspot.com/2011/03/aint-no-sunshine-by-leslie-dubois.html


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Sybil Nelson said:


> Awesome!


Thanks love. You have been socialized. ;-)

Paul


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Sheila and Sybil, tweeted and dugg.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Today's blog tour stop:

http://mundiemoms.blogspot.com/2011/03/blog-tour-priscilla-great.html


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Can I get this socialized: http://solittletimeheresmine.blogspot.com/2011/03/dynamic-story-writing-contest.html?spref=fb

My book is featured here till April 4 as one of four authors who started a Dynamic Writing Contest that is now open to the public, with signed books and a $20 gift card as prizes to 5 participants. I'm loving the twists and turns the story is taking.


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Socialized and loved!

Here's two more. I'm at Two Ends of the Pen today. Thanks!

http://www.helenhanson.com/3-lies/3-lies-an-interview-at-two-ends-of-the-pen/

http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2011/03/interview-with-helen-hanson.html


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Me again. I received a nice review today:

http://babs-worldofbooks.blogspot.com/2011/03/new-review-3-lies-by-helen-hanson.html

Thanks!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

done, folks


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

All caught up!

Can we show some love for JR Tomlin's very thoughtful review:

http://bookpumper.com/2011/03/an-emotional-high/

Paul


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Consider it done, Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

JFHilborne said:


> Consider it done, Paul


I thank you kindly. ;-)

Paul


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Paul J Coleman said:


> All caught up!
> 
> Can we show some love for JR Tomlin's very thoughtful review:
> 
> ...


Done and done


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Sybil Nelson said:


> Done and done


Gracias! ;-)

Paul


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Would love to have some comment love for this.

http://priscillathegreat.com/prissy-fit/?p=1122

Tell me what three musicians you wish you could bring back to life.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Have sent love. I'd like some love (and some votes?) on Daily Cheap Reads. We Interrupt This Date is currently in the running for top romance. The poll is on the right side of the page. http://dailycheapreads.com/


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Voted. A couple of more votes and you'll be in the lead!


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Caught up to everyone. LC, you are currently tied . . .

I used this link: http://dailycheapreads.com/2011/03/16/book-review-the-big-love/ as it is specific to your book.

All the best!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi gang,

I'm back from a self-imposed exile. I'm catching up and loving the latest. If y'all would be so kind, here's one I'd love some love for:

http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-out-of-time/673989/


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Socialized you all.  And congrats Linda, you are in the lead. ;-)

Paul


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

got you all. is it okay to go back for me to my day on DCR? and stumble it?

http://dailycheapreads.com/?s=one+insular+tahiti


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

You are all loved . . .


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Today's blog tour stop:

http://iamareadernotawriter.blogspot.com/2011/03/blog-tour-tens-list-by-sybil-nelson.html


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Gotcha . . .


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Ditto.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

done went and loved em


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Done! I like the blog post Sybil.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

HelenHanson said:


> You are all loved . . .


Ditto and amen. ;-)

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey guys,

Joshua has a "pay it forward" post on his blog. Great idea for a little extra social love:

http://dreadchronicles.com/pay-it-forward-2011-writers-edition

Paul


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

You have been ballyhooed.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

HelenHanson said:


> You have been ballyhooed.


LOL, I love hubbub. ;-)

Paul


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I have my biweekly guest blogger post up on my site. could you love it? thanks!

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com/

also, this older review for anomaly that i didn't stumble when it came out because I wasn't enrolled

http://gracekrispy.blogspot.com/2010/12/review-anomaly-by-thea-atkinson.html


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

theapatra said:


> I have my biweekly guest blogger post up on my site. could you love it? thanks!
> 
> http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com/


I have fallen in love with it. ;-)

Paul


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Paul J Coleman said:


> I have fallen in love with it. ;-)
> 
> Paul


ohhhh. *swooning*

\lol. thanks a heap


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

theapatra said:


> ohhhh. *swooning*
> 
> \lol. thanks a heap


LOL, No worries. 

Paul


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

This was yesterday's blog tour stop. It's a great review!

http://bit.ly/fVggMP


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Sybil Nelson said:



> This was yesterday's blog tour stop. It's a great review!
> 
> http://bit.ly/fVggMP


Socializated! ;-)

Paul


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Can I get some serious love for this? This is what an actual middle schooler has to say. So sick of adults saying Priscilla acts too old.

http://kids.kindlenationdaily.com/?p=56


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Very cool.  Socialated! 

Paul


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks to Sybil, I know how to spell Priscilla . . . btw there's no nudity in that is there? 

This started as a rant on WC, thought I'd give it some mileage on my blog:

http://www.helenhanson.com/my-opinion/literary-casting-couch/


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Can I get this socialized: http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/03/picture-in-sidebar-linlithgow.html It's an article on my trip to Linlithgow Palace and continuing the Lucky Leprechaun Giveaway Blog hop with prizes!


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Okay, I've got in a couple diggs, a tweet, and a facebook!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

caught up!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

All caught up!

How about a comment or two for Laura's review of J.R Tomlin's book:

http://bookpumper.com/2011/03/freedoms-sword-by-j-r-tomlin-fine-historical-fiction/

Gracias! 

Paul


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

HelenHanson said:


> Thanks to Sybil, I know how to spell Priscilla . . . btw there's no nudity in that is there?
> 
> This started as a rant on WC, thought I'd give it some mileage on my blog:
> 
> http://www.helenhanson.com/my-opinion/literary-casting-couch/


LOL! Nope None.
Another review from a 7th grader

http://readingtween.blogspot.com/2011/03/priscilla-great-by-sybil-nelson.html


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Sybil Nelson said:


> LOL! Nope None.
> Another review from a 7th grader
> 
> http://readingtween.blogspot.com/2011/03/priscilla-great-by-sybil-nelson.html


Social-fied. ;-)

Paul


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

All loved up!



Sybil Nelson said:


> LOL! Nope None.


I didn't think Priscilla was _that_ kind of girl, but Stumble feels compelled to ask me every time . . . 

Here's my latest . . .

http://www.helenhanson.com/royalties/barry-eisler-walk-like-a-man/


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I've received a couple of new reviews, so I'd like this shared.

http://cliff1974.wordpress.com/2011/03/22/more-reader-reviews/

Thanks!


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Loved!

A kind lady let me babble at her place today:

http://babs-worldofbooks.blogspot.com/2011/03/guest-author-helen-hanson.html


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

If anyone is still there . . .

http://junipergrove.wordpress.com/2011/03/27/book-review-3-lies/

A happy review . . .


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Socialed. ;-)

Paul


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

Could I get socialized, please? A 4-star video review for my debut on the Indie Book Review http://indiebookreview.blogspot.com/


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Socialized! ;-)

Hey guys,

How about some comment love for Sarah's review of Laura's book:

http://bookpumper.com/2011/03/my-sparkling-misfortune-a-constant-surprise/

Oh baby!

Paul


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I am pretty stoked over Big Al's review of Anomaly. would y'all stumble it for me?

thanks
http://booksandpals.blogspot.com/2011/03/anomaly-thea-atkinson.html


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Loving me some of your links ~

Here's another:

http://www.HelenHanson.com/?p=1525

It's a post on epub formatting. Social links on the bottom. Thanks!


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

I love this thread! 

I just updated my site with some social links, as well as a blog subscription option on the sidebar.
http://www.rmprioleau.com


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

All loved!  

Paul


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Loved!

And my latest in the epub formatting series:

http://www.helenhanson.com/?p=1554

Thanks!

Sorry, I've been playing with some of the buttons above . .


----------



## Aynoit Ashor (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello all,

My books are not for those who wear rose colored glasses. Neither is child abuse. April is Child Abuse Prevention Month. I will be donating 10% of this months sales to Child Help (A child abuse prevention non-profit). Will you please help me get the word out?

http://aynoitashor.blogspot.com/2011/03/her-story-changed-my-life.html

Thank you.


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Gotcha!

Happy Friday!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

HelenHanson said:


> Loved!
> 
> And my latest in the epub formatting series:
> 
> ...


Helen, is that a beer from Alaskan Brewery? Yum, yum. ;-)

Loved!

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Aynoit Ashor said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My books are not for those who wear rose colored glasses. Neither is child abuse. April is Child Abuse Prevention Month. I will be donating 10% of this months sales to Child Help (A child abuse prevention non-profit). Will you please help me get the word out?
> 
> ...


Aynoit, amazing stuff. Facebooked, tweeted, and dugg.

Paul


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm doing a blogstreak so any stumbling etc I can get would make me very happy. Also, feel free to check some of the links and consider your own blogsteak.

http://motherhoot.com/blog1/?p=2653


----------



## Aynoit Ashor (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks All!

Theapatra- Facebooked & Tweeted.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

I think I'm all caught up.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'd love some socializing for this fellow KB author's blog where I'm flashing for today.

http://www.sarahbarnard.co.uk/blog/2011/04/02/blog-streak-thea-atkinson/#more-596


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Great review for my new book The Queen Bee of Bridgeton:

http://ireadtorelax.blogspot.com/2011/04/queen-bee-of-bridgeton.html


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins (Jan 20, 2011)

The Easy As Pie Amazon Giftcard Giveaway ends in ten days. Check it out at http://www.peelingcheek.wordpress.com.


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

All loved up!



Paul J Coleman said:


> Helen, is that a beer from Alaskan Brewery? Yum, yum. ;-)


Alaskan Brewing Co. I did a five-year stint in No. Idaho. In a bottle, it is delicious. On tap, even my German buddy thinks it's the best beer around. Sigh. Can't get it in TX . . .

Here's my latest:

http://www.HelenHanson.com/?p=1820


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Just tweeted the latest posts! 

I'm featured as guest blogger today on Alan Ryker's blog series about vampires:

http://www.alanryker.com/2011/04/guest-post-jennifer-rainey-author-of.html


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

tweeted and stumbled the latest


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Properly loved!

I've been baking . . .

http://www.HelenHanson.com/?p=1827


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Tweeted, dugg, facebooked (one personal page, one author page), and commented on the previous five.

Can I get some tweets, etc., on my latest guest blog: http://yaminatoday.com/2011/04/06/bluebell-trilogy/


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

All loved . . .

And another:

http://www.HelenHanson.com/?p=1855


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm streaking through Glenn Bullion's blog today. I hope you'll all show him some love

http://www.glennbullion.com/pray-for-daughters-by-thea-atkinson/#comment-269


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Consider yourself loved . . .


----------



## Aynoit Ashor (Mar 15, 2011)

theapatra said:


> I'm streaking through Glenn Bullion's blog today. I hope you'll all show him some love
> 
> http://www.glennbullion.com/pray-for-daughters-by-thea-atkinson/#comment-269


Tweeted.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks everyone!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey guys,

Can you socialize Alexis' review please:

http://bookpumper.com/2011/04/dead-before-morning/

Much thanks 

Paul


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Tweeted it tonight. Great idea!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Shoshana said:


> Tweeted it tonight. Great idea!


Thanks Shoshana!

[Unless you're not referring to me. In that case I feel a little silly.  ]

Paul


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm in!

Take care


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

I'd love to participate & be able to be part of this but I don't know what's required. Could you please explain further?

I have a blog & am part of Facebook & Twitter but I don't know how I would help others on this forum out.
I'm part of a tagging list on the kindledirectpublishing boards where a link for each author's book is given where you can go & add to the tags for the books already there. 

I haven't seen such list here. If there is one please post it & I'll be happy to Share on my Facebook & Tweet it.


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

This one confused me too . . .  

When people post a link, that means they want some social love for it.  They want you to promote it via Digg, Stumble, and Twitter.  So you already get the Twitter part, and Facebook is great. If you haven't signed up at Digg and Stumble, in order to help promote at those sites, the thread requests that you do. Note:  I am not the thread.

I will presume you've heard of Stumble and Digg - to prevent excess typing and boring you.  If you haven't, leave another message.

So, if the person posts a message with a link, they want you to Digg, Stumble, Tweet, Facebook, et cetera the link to the world.  If they don't leave a link, then there's nothing to do.  I am a Twitter rookie, but am working on it . . .


----------



## Aynoit Ashor (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello all,

I just received a great book review on a blog. Please help me get the word out. 
http://bookalicious-traveladdict.blogspot.com/2011/04/book-review-i-wish-i-wouldve-by-anyoit.html?spref=fb

Thank you.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Aynoit Ashor said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just received a great book review on a blog. Please help me get the word out.
> http://bookalicious-traveladdict.blogspot.com/2011/04/book-review-i-wish-i-wouldve-by-anyoit.html?spref=fb
> ...


Social-izated! ;-)

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

athanos said:


> I'd love to participate & be able to be part of this but I don't know what's required. Could you please explain further?


Just help in any way you can. For example, here's where I promote links:

http://digg.com/bookPumper

http://www.facebook.com/bookpumper

http://twitter.com/bookPumper

Paul


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

I got your review all loved~


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins (Jan 20, 2011)

Tell everyone you know. Time is almost up for the Easy As Pie Amazon Giftcard Giveaway. No purchase necessary and you can win a $25 Amazon gift card. Details are on my blog at http://www.peelingcheek.wordpress.com. Pass along please.


----------



## Aynoit Ashor (Mar 15, 2011)

Shelia A. Huggins said:


> Tell everyone you know. Time is almost up for the Easy As Pie Amazon Giftcard Giveaway. No purchase necessary and you can win a $25 Amazon gift card. Details are on my blog at http://www.peelingcheek.wordpress.com. Pass along please.


Tweeted.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Shelia A. Huggins said:


> Tell everyone you know. Time is almost up for the Easy As Pie Amazon Giftcard Giveaway. No purchase necessary and you can win a $25 Amazon gift card. Details are on my blog at http://www.peelingcheek.wordpress.com. Pass along please.


Loved. 

Paul


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm at Suzanne tyrpak's blog today. Would love some loving http://ghostplanestory.blogspot.com/


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Tweeted for you Thea and yes I know I'm horribly late to the party but would love to join in the fun. 

At the moment I'm mostly promoting my Author of the Week thread on my website so would really love it if you could tweet, FB, comment or anything would be great - http://traceyalley.weebly.com/author-of-the-week.html

Cheers all, I'll be here more often,
Trace


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Loved!


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins (Jan 20, 2011)

traceya said:


> Tweeted for you Thea and yes I know I'm horribly late to the party but would love to join in the fun.
> 
> At the moment I'm mostly promoting my Author of the Week thread on my website so would really love it if you could tweet, FB, comment or anything would be great - http://traceyalley.weebly.com/author-of-the-week.html
> 
> ...


tweeted by peelingcheek just a second ago.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Thea and Trace, gotchya!  

Paul


----------



## Raymond Birdsell (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm new around these here parts - so to speak - but I'd love to participate and get some word out there about my first self-publishing effort:

A humorous short story (and who couldn't use a little laughter in their lives?) called Ratticus: A True Tale from Critter Corner

One Man. One Rat. One Of Them MUST Die.

http://tinyurl.com/3u8sfge

Thanks all and I look forward to "paying it forward".

Raymond


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

how about some loving on this awesome review?

http://tracyriva.com/2011/04/april-book-of-the-month-anomaly-by-thea-atkinson/

thanks!


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Great review for Queen Bee here:

http://thebookworms.org/2011/04/the-queen-bee-of-bridgeton-by-leslie-dubois/

Can I get some love?


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Loved!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh dear people, how about a dash of love for J.R. Tomlin:

http://bookpumper.com/2011/04/last-request-photo-flash-fiction/

Oh yes


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

loved not dashed!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

HelenHanson said:


> loved not dashed!


Thank you wonderful Lady! <3

Paul


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

She's baaack.

http://www.HelenHanson.com/?p=1967

Thanks, ya'll!


----------



## Aynoit Ashor (Mar 15, 2011)

Tweeted and posted on Facebook.



HelenHanson said:


> She's baaack.
> 
> http://www.HelenHanson.com/?p=1967
> 
> Thanks, ya'll!


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

A gentlelady and a scholar . . . thanks!


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

Tweeted, stumbled, and liked!! I just had my book featured on www.westernebooks.com if anyone cares to give it a stumble and or a like.


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks, Travis! These are the links you want us to love on:

http://www.westernebooks.com/uncategorized/pursuit-through-the-mojave/

http://www.westernebooks.com/uncategorized/the-man-with-no-past-a-path-to-nowhere/

They will point directly to the page with your books forever.

Here's my latest, a parody of Paperback Writer by the Beatles - Indie Book Writer:

http://www.HelenHanson.com/?p=1978


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

I'd really appreciate it if someone could help me promote this interview for my first novelette.

http://indieebooks.blogspot.com/2011/04/eyes-on-it-by-dylan-english.html

I've known about Digg for a while but just signed up for an account this morning to help out. Thanks for the rec!


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Dylan,

I'm sorry.  I don't read erotica, so I'm not going to be able to promote it for you.  I didn't want to ignore your post, though.  All the best.

Helen


----------



## Joseph Flynn (Sep 29, 2010)

My novels The Hangman's Companion and The Next President are posted on Bargain eBooks today. Each of them has multiple five-star reviews on Amazon. Always happy to have new friends and readers take a look. Great thread. Thanks.

http://bargainebooks.blogspot.com/


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi folks!

I've signed up for Digg, but don't see a Digg button on the links on the last couple of pages.

There are Twitter, Facebook, et al, but I'm don't do Facebook and I have no followers on Twitter so not much point in those.

If you will direct me to the Digg button for your item, I'll click it. 

I don't really have anything to socialize as yet, except mainly my mostly static website.


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Joe, I dugg/stumbled this link instead:

http://bargainebooks.blogspot.com/2011/05/bargain-ebooks-190.html

It takes one directly to the post with your books, instead of the ever-changing home page.

Rhynedahll, I have links directly under all my website posts. When someone else kindly hosts something of ours, we don't always have the easy links available. I keep a Digg and Stumble link accessible for those moments.

Take care, all.


----------



## Joseph Flynn (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks, Helen. I appreciate it. Look forward to lending a hand to others.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

HelenHanson said:


> Joe, I dugg/stumbled this link instead:
> 
> http://bargainebooks.blogspot.com/2011/05/bargain-ebooks-190.html
> 
> ...


Okay, I Dugg several pages of your posts there. Hope it helps.


----------



## Joseph Flynn (Sep 29, 2010)

Rhynedahll: Thanks. I just signed up for Digg. Read the "about" page. Still seems like Greek to me. If you wouldn't mind giving me a little help, how can I reciprocate for you?


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Joseph Flynn said:


> Rhynedahll: Thanks. I just signed up for Digg. Read the "about" page. Still seems like Greek to me. If you wouldn't mind giving me a little help, how can I reciprocate for you?


Well, I'm just a newbie, myself. In fact, I just figured out how submitting a link works.

I've Dugg the same link as Helen for yours. Anything else you'd like Dugg?

For me, if any have the notion, just Digg my webpage http:\\keytomagic.rhynedahll.com I stuck a Digg link up in the left hand corner. I give writing updates there from time to time, so maybe it qualifies.


----------



## Joseph Flynn (Sep 29, 2010)

Rhynedahll: Went to your webpage and clicked on the Digg button. Hope that helps.

Helen: Is there anything within my limited abilities that I can do to reciprocate?


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

All  loved, Rhynedahll!

Thanks, Joe.  I put up links on occasion.  Must work on a post today . . .

Take care, all!


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm off to a book fair, but will be back this aft. I'd appreciate some Friday love for the following:

http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/05/five-question-friday-helen-hanson.html

http://www.helenhanson.com/

Thanks!


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

HelenHanson said:


> I'm off to a book fair, but will be back this aft. I'd appreciate some Friday love for the following:
> 
> http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/05/five-question-friday-helen-hanson.html
> 
> ...


Dugg!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

HelenHanson said:


> I'm off to a book fair, but will be back this aft. I'd appreciate some Friday love for the following:
> 
> http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/05/five-question-friday-helen-hanson.html
> 
> ...


Gotchya! ;-)

How about a teensy bit of love for Jeanne Miller and *The Red Balloon*?

http://bookpumper.com/2011/05/the-red-balloon-will-change-you/

Paul


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

All Happied up, Paul.  Take care!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

HelenHanson said:


> All Happied up, Paul. Take care!


Thanks Helen. Life is good. 

Paul


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Paul J Coleman said:


> Gotchya! ;-)
> 
> How about a teensy bit of love for Jeanne Miller and *The Red Balloon*?
> 
> ...


Dugg and stumbled upon.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Rhynedahll said:


> Dugg and stumbled upon.


Gracias!

Paul


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Paul J Coleman said:


> Gracias!
> 
> Paul


No hay de que.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Still caught up.


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll take some, please!

http://www.helenhanson.com/indie-writer/indie-authors-%E2%80%93-the-reader-chase/

Thanks, all!


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

HelenHanson said:


> I'll take some, please!
> 
> http://www.helenhanson.com/indie-writer/indie-authors-%E2%80%93-the-reader-chase/
> 
> Thanks, all!


Dugg


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Just to let you know, I'm trying to catch up on my tweets so I'll be tweeting all of you in the next few days.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi all, here's one where each Digg/Stumble/RT/Share, etc. gives you an entry in my drawing for a free Kindle 3 or Nook. Details here.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Hi all, here's one where each Digg/Stumble/RT/Share, etc. gives you an entry in my drawing for a free Kindle 3 or Nook. Details here.


Dugg and Stumbled.


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Moses, got your drawing.

Happy Friday, all!


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Caught up this morning!


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm featured at Steve Drennon's today. Some love would be, well, lovely. Thanks!

http://www.drennon.com/blog/2011/05/17/3-lies-by-helen-hanson/


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

HelenHanson said:


> I'm featured at Steve Drennon's today. Some love would be, well, lovely. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.drennon.com/blog/2011/05/17/3-lies-by-helen-hanson/


Dugg and Stumbled.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

HelenHanson said:


> I'm featured at Steve Drennon's today. Some love would be, well, lovely. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.drennon.com/blog/2011/05/17/3-lies-by-helen-hanson/


Helen, just read your feature and excerpt. Wow! Love your style. Congratulations!!


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks, Shoshana! You're a nice lady!

And I'm the book du jour at Bargain ebooks.

http://bargainebooks.blogspot.com/2011/05/bargain-ebooks-204.html

Now to see if my family is anywhere about . . . see y'all in the a.m.

no I don't really have a TX accent


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

And an interview:

http://christopherbunn.com/?page_id=727

If any of you are REM fans, you might find this interesting . . .


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Was it something I said??

And a happy, happy, 5-star review:

http://www.geekygirlreviewsblog.com/2011/05/3-lies-by-helen-hanson.html


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

HelenHanson said:


> Was it something I said??
> 
> And a happy, happy, 5-star review:
> 
> http://www.geekygirlreviewsblog.com/2011/05/3-lies-by-helen-hanson.html


Dugg.


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks!

It was getting a little quiet around here . . .


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

I have an interview today! Check it out!

http://iamareadernotawriter.blogspot.com/2011/05/blog-tour-author-interview-queen-bee-of.html


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Sybil Nelson said:


> I have an interview today! Check it out!
> 
> http://iamareadernotawriter.blogspot.com/2011/05/blog-tour-author-interview-queen-bee-of.html


Dugg.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Can you help me get the word out about my free kindle book! Maybe send a tweet or digg the Amazon page.

Twin Shorts by Priscilla the Great is now free! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GNFXWW

Thanks!


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

All loved, Sybil.

I've got a giveaway going at CMash Loves to Read . . .

http://cmashlovestoread.blogspot.com/2011/05/guest-author-helen-hanson.html

http://cmashlovestoread.blogspot.com/2011/05/international-giveaway-entry-page-3.html

Three-day weekend ahead!


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

http://thebookdivasreads.blogspot.com/2011/05/book-120-3-lies-reviewed.html

It's been a good week for reviews.

Happy Memorial Day to all!


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Can I get some love for Kindle INDIEpendence Day?

Here is a sample tweet:

Want a Free Kindle?! Sign up for Kindle INDIEpendence Day! http://bit.ly/m5SmKm


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Dugg and Stumbled everything, I think.

If I missed something, let me know.


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

It's nice to have company again . . . It's been busy for everyone I know.

I got your giveaway, Sybil!

Here's a new happy review:

http://killie-booktalk.blogspot.com/2011/06/3-lies-helen-hanson.html


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

I commented and tried to tweet. I'm pretty techno-challenged.


----------



## bjm (Mar 9, 2011)

Starting my Summer Book Tour, BJM LIVE!

Featured at The Hylander Diner:

http://t.co/2WVUOMu


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

bobavey said:


> I commented and tried to tweet. I'm pretty techno-challenged.


Then it means all the more . . .

I got you BJM!


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello--

Due to a heavy teaching schedule, great pressure to FINISH and get this 740+ page book published, and some out of the ordinary life events that have chewed up many hours per week....I have had to take a break from most of my usual activities.  Hopefully I can get back to being a more regular member here.  I've tweeted, dug, etc, the last few, trying to make sure I'm not socializing anything out of date.

If anyone has a book set in Scotland or medieval times or involving time travel or musicians, I'd be happy to post the link at my facebook authors page, too.

I'm not sure how to post a link to one particular tweet   but can I get it re-tweeted that Blue Bells of Scotland (time travel, medieval and modern Scotland) has gotten two more 5 star reviews this week?  Currently, it's the third tweet down (of mine) at www.twitter.com/lauravosika  (Sorry, for all I've learned about websites, etc., I still haven't really gotten the hang of twitter.)

Thanks so much.


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

This thread's been quiet, but I'll bring it back up. If you have the time, I'd appreciate some love for an interview at Scribbles and Tunes: http://christopherbunn.com/?page_id=901. Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

consider it done!

meantime, I'd be most appreciative if anyone could tweet the below line for me. I'm on Daily cheap reads and really hope to sell 10 books from it.

FORMED OF CLAY by @theaatkinson is on @dailycheapreads for #99cents. PLEASE RETWEET FOR ME #novella bit.ly/ng1vjx


----------

